# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΙΟ???

## Panito

Παιδια γεια σας και παλι..Πασχω απο νοσοφοβια-υποχονδριαση εδω και κανα χρονο..Αμετρητες εξετασεις αμετρηες ασθενειες..Καθε φορα η ιδια απαντηση απο τους γιατρους.."Δεν εχεις τπτ,εισαι απολυτα υγιης,παψε να αγχωνεσαι"..Αλλα εγω τιποτα καθε φορα κατι καινουργιο βρισκω να αγχωθω!!!Τωρα νομιζω Παλι οτι εχω μελανωμα..Ειδα εχθες μια ελια που εχω στο ποδι μου και μου μπηκαν ιδεες.Ειναι πολυ μικρη(το πολυ 2 χιλιοστα) αλλα δεν ειναι στρογγυλη κι εχει περιεργο(νομιζω...) σχημα..Η τραγικη ειρωνια ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο χρονο εχω παει 5 φορες σε δερματολογους για αλλες ελιες που νομιζα οτι ηταν μελανωμα..Ημουν σιγουρος αλλα ευτυχως δεν ηταν τπτ..Αυτη τη συγκεκριμενη ελια ομως δεν την εχω δειξει ποτε!!!Τι να κανω?Να ξαναπαω σε γιατρο η οχι?Οι δικοι μου με παρακαλανε να μην παω,η κοπελλα μου εχει αγανακτησει αλλα εγω φοβαμαι..Κι αν αυτη τη φορα εχω εγω δικιο???Βοηθηστε με!!!

----------


## Arsi

Γεια σου panito.Για τη νοσοφοβία τι κάνεις?
Απ΄ότι φαίνεται τα υπόλοιπα,εμμονές για διάφορες ασθένειες είναι σύμπτωμα της πραγματικής ασθένειας.Πως το αντιμετωπίζεις?

----------


## Panito

Προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω μονος μου..Αλλες φορες τα καταφερνω αλλες οχι..Εχω καταφερει να περιορισω τα ψυχωσωμαυικα μου απντως..Ειναι κι αυτο καποια προοδος ε?

----------


## giota

Πανίτο σου περισσεύουν τα χρήματα;κάθεσαι και ψειρίζεσαι συνέχεια.οσο μεγαλώνουμε βγάζουμε και ελιτσες και πολλά.Εκείνη την κοπέλα θα την έχεις πρίξει.

----------


## Arsi

Ε ναι είναι και μπράβο σου αλλά γιατί δεν επισκέπτεσαι και έναν ψυχολόγο παρά να τυραννιέσαι με σκέψεις για διάφορες ασθένειες κ εξετάσεις κ κόντρα εξετάσεις?
Δεν είναι καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα?

----------


## Panito

Εχετε δικιο αλλα καθε φορα μου μπαινει αυτη η βασανιστικη ιδεα στο μυαλο μου..Κι αν αυτη τη φορα εχω δικιο???Απλα αυτη η ελια δεν ειναι στρογγυλη οπως οι αλλες που εχω..Εχει περιεργο σχημα αν και πολυ μικρη...Καλυτερα να μην παω σε γιατρο λετε?

----------


## RainAndWind

Panito,δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα με τις εμμονές σαν αυτό το\"προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω μόνος μου\".Εκτός αν αντιμετώπιση θεωρείται το να βασανίζομαι με ψυχαναγκασμούς,να τρέχω συνεχώς για εξετάσεις και να υποβαθμίζονται σταδιακά και η ποιότητα ζωής μου και οι σχέσεις μου.Αυτό εγώ δεν το ονομάζω αντιμετώπιση,το ονομάζω άρνηση.Γιατί δε συμβουλεύεσαι κάποιον ειδικό αντί να ψάχνεις το επόμενο σύμπτωμα;Δεν το βλέπεις κι εσύ πως αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος κάπου χρειάζεται μία βοήθεια για να σταματήσει;

----------


## Panito

Τελικα το πηρα αποφαση οτι η ελια δεν ειναι τπτ...Αλλα εδω κ δυο μερες με εχει πιασει μια γριπη κ εχω 38 πυρετο πονοκεφαλο και πονους στην πλατη κ τον αυχενα..Φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι μηνιγγιτιδα..Χτυπα ξυλο..Ξερει κανεις ποσο πυρετο εχεις σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις???Πανω απο 38???

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πανιτο..όταν νιωθεις πως απειλείσαι από κάποια αρωστια τρέχεις κατευθείαν στο γιατρό.
Αφού είσαι συνειδητοποιημένος πως το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι όλες αυτές οι αρωστιες που βάζεις με το μυαλο σου πως έχεις, αλλά ότι μπαίνεις σε αυτη τη διαδικασία και τυρανιέσαι, γιατι δεν πας σε έναν ειδικό?

----------


## Panito

Θα παω μετα τις γιορτες..Προς το παρον ξερεις μηπως ποσο πυρετο κανει η μηνιγγιτιδα???

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πανίτο....μέχρι μετά τις γιορτες η κατάσταση θα έχει γίνει ακόμα χειρότερη. Μέχρι τότε θα \"πάσχεις\" από καμιά δεκαριά αρώστιες ακόμη.
Γιατι δεν θες να λύσεις το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα και του δίνεις παρατάσεις?

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Κι αν αυτη τη φορα εχω εγω δικιο??


Αν αυτη τη φορα εχεις δικιο θα χαιρετησεις το ματαιο τουτο κοσμο. Ισως καλυτερα να ειναι για εσενα ετσι. Πολυς κοσμος δεν εχει το κουραγιο να αυτοκτονησει οποτε μια επαρατος ασθενια ειναι κατι σαν \"δωρο\". Σκεψου το Αν ανηκεις σε αυτη τη κατηγορια. Αν θες να ζησεις τοτε αγνοησε πολυ απλα αυτα που ειπα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Κι αν αυτη τη φορα εχω εγω δικιο??
> 
> 
> Αν αυτη τη φορα εχεις δικιο θα χαιρετησεις το ματαιο τουτο κοσμο. Ισως καλυτερα να ειναι για εσενα ετσι. Πολυς κοσμος δεν εχει το κουραγιο να αυτοκτονησει οποτε μια επαρατος ασθενια ειναι κατι σαν \"δωρο\". Σκεψου το Αν ανηκεις σε αυτη τη κατηγορια. Αν θες να ζησεις τοτε αγνοησε πολυ απλα αυτα που ειπα.


Έλεος γουίνστον...εχεις αρχίσει και γίνεσαι επικίνδυνος!

----------


## giorgioprof

Ό,τι δε σε σκοτώνει σε κάνει πιο δυνατό λένε...Εσύ ό,τι δε σε σκοτώνει το αγνοείς..και ψάχνεις τον επόμενο \"θάνατο\".
Μίλα σε ένα ψυχολόγο και άκουσέ τον...Δεν είναι κακό να πας σε ψυχολόγο, να πάρεις και κάποια αγωγή...Μη νοιώθεις ενοχές, δεν πάνε μόνο οπι τρελοί σε αυτούς τους γιατρούς. 
Και μην ψάχνεις να βρεις ποια συμπτώματα έχει μια αρρώστια για να δεις αν την έχεις. Ψάξε να βρεις ένα σύμπτωμα που έχει και δεν το έχεις εκεί και επικεντρώσου σε εκείνο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Winston,δε θέλουμε όλοι να προλειάνουμε την πορεία μας στον Άδη,κάποιοι γουστάρουμε τη ζωή και θέλουμε να τη γευόμαστε.Κι επειδή για να τη γεύεσαι τη ζωή πρέπει να μην ασχολείσαι κάθε λεπτό με θερμόμετρα,πίεση,δείκτες ινσουλίνης,εξετάσεις,γιατρ ούς και φάρμακα,γι αυτό το παιδί θέλει να του πούμε δυο κουβέντες που θα το ωθήσουν στο δρόμο για τη λύση.Όχι στον δρόμο για τον τάφο.Συν τοις άλλοις,δε μου αρέσουν τα ηλίθιά μας νεκροταφεία,εγώ θέλω να μετενσαρκωθώ αυτομάτως(πριν ψοφήσω καν) σε κάστορα,πειράζει;:P:P

Panito,δε θα σου πούμε για τον πυρετό της μηνιγγίτιδας,γιατί έτσι θα τρέφαμε την εμμονή σου,ενώ δεν το επιθυμούμε.Να πας σε ειδικό για να μην σε απασχολεί ο πυρετός της αρρώστιας,αλλά η έξαψη της ζωής. :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

να μην πας.ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι.....αφου σου λενε οι γιατροι δεν εχεις τιποτα τελος.

----------


## Panito

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ RainAndWild το ξερω οτι κατι πρεπει να κανω γιατι δεν παει αλλο..Δε χαιρομαι τη ζωη μου για την οποια τοσο πολυ φοβαμαι..Ευτυχως σημερα επεσε κι ο πυρετος..Δεν παιζει να εχω μηνιγγιτιδα με 36,4 απο οσο ξερω ετσι δεν ειναι???Αν ξερει καποιος παρακαλω ας απαντησει για να ηρεμησω..
Ειχα καταφερει με πολλη προσπαθεια να ξεφυγω απο ολο αυτο και τα καταφερα για ενα τετραμηνο..Ημουν τοσο χαρουμενος και ξεγνιαστος..Κι ημουν τοσο χαρουμενος!!!Καταφερα να ξεπερασω σε πολυ σημαντικο βαθμο τα ψυχοσωματικα(μουδιασματα κ.α.) που με βασανιζαν για κανα χρονο..Ευτχως αυτα δεν εχουν ξαναρθει κι οταν ερχονται καταφερνω κ τα διωχνω μονος μου..Αλλα οι σκεψεις επανηλθαν.Δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται αλλα οταν ημουν μικρος,στα 10 μου,επασχα απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη..Εχει καμια σχεση η ιδψ με νοσοφοβια-υποχονδριαση???

----------


## redemptor

α, καλά τα δικά σου συμπτώματα εγώ τα έχω εκ γενετής!
και αν κάνεις μια μικρή δημοσκόπηση όλοι οι άνθρωποι μια κάποια μορφή νοσοφοβίας την έχουμε
και δε το θεωρώ και τόσο κακό, πότε πότε να σου περνάει από το μυαλό μια τέτοια σκέψη
θνητοί είμαστε, όχι θεοί αθάνατοι 
προσπάθησε να γίνεις φίλος με την ¨αρνητική\" σκέψη και να μη την αντιμάχεσαι 
αποδέξου την, μη την πολεμάς, λέγοντας δε πρέπει να το σκεφτω αυτό
και σιγά σιγά θα αντιληφθεί και το σώμα και το μυαλό ότι δεν κινδυνεύεις από κάτι 
είναι άτομα που ζουν τη ζωή τους πολύ ανέμελα και αβασάνιστα
και άλλοι που είναι πιο μεθοδικοί και συνειδητοποιημένοι 
συνήθως αυτοί οι τελευταίοι είναι και πιο επιρρεπείς σε ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς και υποχονδριάσεις
αλλά είναι κάτι απόλυτα φυσικό και σύνηθες 
εγώ το ξεπέρασα, όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι όσους ρωτούσα μου έλεγαν ότι έχουνε τέτοιες φοβίες
οπότε είναι κάτι κοινό και αφορά πολύ περισσότερα άτομα από όσο εν τέλει το παραδέχονται 
στο τέλος το συνηθίζεις και ηρεμείς

----------


## Panito

Το δικο μου εχει καταντησει παθολογικο ομως..Καθε λιγο τρεχω σε γιατρους γιατι νομιζω οτι εχω κατι ολυ σοβαρο..Εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου ενω τρεις νευρολογοι μου ελεγαν οτι δεν χρειαζεται..Δεν ειναι και πολυ φυσιολογικο αυτο..
Τελικα ξερει κανεις αν γινεται να εχει καποιος μηνιγγιτιδα με 36,5-37 πυρετο για να μου φυγει κι αυτη η ιδεα???

----------


## redemptor

εγώ τώρα που είμαι το πουλόβερ αν βάλω θερμόμετρο θα δείξει 37 και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν έχω μηνιγγίτιδα!

----------


## redemptor

το κόλπο είναι να μην πιάνεις στα χέρια σου το θερμόμετρο!
κι εγώ την είχα πάθει μια φορά και όλη τη μέρα μετρούσα θερμοκρασίες!

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα εγω τρεις μερες τωρα ειχα 38 πυρετο,δυνατο πονοκεφαλο και πονο στον αυχενα..Γι αυτο ανησυχω!!!Αν ειχα κατι τετοιο ο πυρετος θα επεφτε???

----------


## redemptor

πονοκέφαλο και πόνο στον αυχένα έχει η μισή ανθρωπότητα
πάρε ένα ντεπόν 
κι εγώ τώρα που νυστάζω πονάω και οδύρομαι
ο πυρετός δε σημαίνει κατανάγκη ότι έχουμε κάτι ή είμαστε άρρωστοι 
είναι αντίδραση του οργανισμού
προσπάθησε να ξεφύγεις από τον φαύλο κύκλο 
με βάση αυτά που γράφεις θεωρώ ότι είναι σύμπτωμα ψυχαναγκαστικό 
ειδικά μηνιγγίτιδα λίγο δύσκολο να έχεις

εγώ πριν δύο εβδομάδες ήμουν γριπωμένος και το πέρασα δίχως να πάω γιατρό
με τσαί και παστίλιες λαιμού
κοιμήσου σήμερα καλά, χαλάρωσε και αν δε νιώθεις καλά
ή πιστεύεις ότι δε νιώθεις καλά 
πήγαινε σε έναν οποιοδήποτε γιατρό για να σου φύγει η ιδέα
μη το ψάχνεις και το βασανίζεις μόνος σου 

καληνύχτα!
κοιμήσου και αύριο θα είσαι περδίκι

----------


## RainAndWind

Δηλαδή Panito,σε είχαν πάει οι δικοί σου σε ειδικό και είχε γίνει εκείνη η διάγνωση;Ναι,η υποχονδρίαση είναι ακριβώς αυτό,η συνεχής ενασχόληση με το σώμα και τις λειτουργίες του,που σταδιακά αρχίζει να παίρνει όλο και μεγαλύτερη θέση στη ζωή του πάσχοντα,δυσχεραίνοντας τη λειτουργία πολλών τομέων της.Θα ήθελες να μας πεις εάν σου είχε δοθεί κάποια θεραπεία γι αυτό;

Κοίτα,όσες φορές και να σου πούμε όλοι δεν είναι τίποτε,αυτό για σένα δε λέει κάτι.Εσύ θα παρακολουθείς το σώμα σου,θα το βάζεις κάτω από ένα μικροσκόπιο,και κάθε ανεπαίσθητη αλλαγή για σένα θα σημαίνει έναν λανθασμένο συναγερμό,πως πρόκειται για κάτι σοβαρό και αξεπέραστο.Κάθε νέο αποτέλεσμα αρνητικό σε κάποια εξέταση φέρνει μία παροδική ανακούφιση.Παρολαυτά αμέσως εφευρίσκεται το νέο υλικό,το νέο trigger,ένα βηχαλάκι,κάτι δέκατα,ένα πονάκι και πάμε ξανά.Ξέρω,έχω φίλη που πάσχει.Κάθε πρωί με παίρνει τηλέφωνο για να μου μιλήσει για τον νέο πόνο,που είναι σίγουρη πως είναι καρκίνος.:P
Πρόσφατα πήγε μετά από επίμονες παραινέσεις μηνών για να την πείσω να δει ειδικό.Σε εκείνη λειτουργούσε ως έναρξη επεισοδίων κρίσεων πανικού και ξέρεις,όλο αυτό είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.
Ευτυχώς εκείνη δεν έχει internet,ξέρεις προφανώς πως το συνδέω αυτό,το επόμενο βήμα είναι πάντα η εμμονή να ακολουθείται από το να μάθεις τα πάντα για όλες τις συμπτωματολογίες σωματικών ασθενειών και να τις \"μεταφέρεις\"πάνω σου.

Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ η CBT,θα σου πει και ο Petran γι αυτό αν το διαβάσει.Γιατί το πραγματικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο φόβος,αλλά η διαρκής ενασχόληση με αυτόν.Αυτό που ακολουθεί το φόβο,η έναρξη του νέου κυνηγιού σηματοδοτεί τα rituals,που απλά εδώ είναι οι εξετάσεις,οι επισκέψεις σε νοσοκομεία,ιατρεία κλπ.

Δε σε βοηθάμε συζητώντας το κάθε σου\"εάν\"Panito,ούτε σε ανακουφίζουμε.Δεν θα το ξεπεράσεις πριν μπεις στη διαδικασία να πάψεις να θεωρείς πως θα σου περάσει έτσι στην ψύχρα.Πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό.




 :Smile:

----------


## mariafound82

http://www.iatronet.gr/default.asp
Για να σου λυθουν ωρισμενες αποριες.
Συμφωνω με οσους μιλησαν πιο πανω.Δεν εχεις τιποτα ,το πραγματικο σου προβλημα ειναι αλλο κ θελει αμεση επιλυση.Καλυτερα να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο.Εχεις παει ποτε?
Μπορεις να μιλησεις εδω κ να δεις την γνωμη τους.Ειναι μια αρχη

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δηλαδή Panito,σε είχαν πάει οι δικοί σου σε ειδικό και είχε γίνει εκείνη η διάγνωση;Ναι,η υποχονδρίαση είναι ακριβώς αυτό,η συνεχής ενασχόληση με το σώμα και τις λειτουργίες του,που σταδιακά αρχίζει να παίρνει όλο και μεγαλύτερη θέση στη ζωή του πάσχοντα,δυσχεραίνοντας τη λειτουργία πολλών τομέων της.Θα ήθελες να μας πεις εάν σου είχε δοθεί κάποια θεραπεία γι αυτό;
> 
> Κοίτα,όσες φορές και να σου πούμε όλοι δεν είναι τίποτε,αυτό για σένα δε λέει κάτι.Εσύ θα παρακολουθείς το σώμα σου,θα το βάζεις κάτω από ένα μικροσκόπιο,και κάθε ανεπαίσθητη αλλαγή για σένα θα σημαίνει έναν λανθασμένο συναγερμό,πως πρόκειται για κάτι σοβαρό και αξεπέραστο.Κάθε νέο αποτέλεσμα αρνητικό σε κάποια εξέταση φέρνει μία παροδική ανακούφιση.Παρολαυτά αμέσως εφευρίσκεται το νέο υλικό,το νέο trigger,ένα βηχαλάκι,κάτι δέκατα,ένα πονάκι και πάμε ξανά.Ξέρω,έχω φίλη που πάσχει.Κάθε πρωί με παίρνει τηλέφωνο για να μου μιλήσει για τον νέο πόνο,που είναι σίγουρη πως είναι καρκίνος.:P
> Πρόσφατα πήγε μετά από επίμονες παραινέσεις μηνών για να την πείσω να δει ειδικό.Σε εκείνη λειτουργούσε ως έναρξη επεισοδίων κρίσεων πανικού και ξέρεις,όλο αυτό είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.
> Ευτυχώς εκείνη δεν έχει internet,ξέρεις προφανώς πως το συνδέω αυτό,το επόμενο βήμα είναι πάντα η εμμονή να ακολουθείται από το να μάθεις τα πάντα για όλες τις συμπτωματολογίες σωματικών ασθενειών και να τις \"μεταφέρεις\"πάνω σου.
> 
> Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ η CBT,θα σου πει και ο Petran γι αυτό αν το διαβάσει.Γιατί το πραγματικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο φόβος,αλλά η διαρκής ενασχόληση με αυτόν.Αυτό που ακολουθεί το φόβο,η έναρξη του νέου κυνηγιού σηματοδοτεί τα rituals,που απλά εδώ είναι οι εξετάσεις,οι επισκέψεις σε νοσοκομεία,ιατρεία κλπ.
> 
> Δε σε βοηθάμε συζητώντας το κάθε σου\"εάν\"Panito,ούτε σε ανακουφίζουμε.Δεν θα το ξεπεράσεις πριν μπεις στη διαδικασία να πάψεις να θεωρείς πως θα σου περάσει έτσι στην ψύχρα.Πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό.


Ετσι ειναι ρειν, για αυτό και σε όσα θέματα ανοίγει ο πανίτο τον ρωτάω γιατί δεν πάει σε ειδικό και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη απάντηση.
Πως είναι δυνατόν να πηγαίνει σε τόσους γιατρούς και να μην πηγαίνει στον κατάλληλο;
Όπως και να χει, εμείς, (είναι κάτι που το έχει ζητήσει και αντμιν), πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να επικεντρώσουμε την προσοχή τέτοιων περιπτώσεων στο να αποφασίσουν να βρουν την πραγματική λύση και όχι να τροφοδοτούμε τον ψυχαναγκασμό του με συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτόν.
Έχουμε μέλη που αντιμετωπίζουν τετοιου είδους προβλήματα και παραδείγματα για το που μπορεί να φτάσει αυτή η λανθασμένη προσέγγιση.

Πανίτο, αφού από μονος σου λες πως έχεις ιστορικό με ψυχαναγκασμούς, γιατί δεν πας να το λύσεις παιδάκι μου? Σου αρέσει να υποφέρεις?
Σήμερα είναι μηνιγγίτιδα, αυριο θα είναι καρκίνος, μεθαύριο σκλήρυνση, αντιμεθαύριο όποια καταστροφικότερη αρώστια ξέρεις και υποψιάζεσαι πως θα σε αποτελειώσει.
Είναι κρίμα να αναλώνεις έτσι τον εαυτο σου όταν η λύση είναι πολύ εύκολη και μόνος σου την κάνεις δύσκολη.

----------


## Panito

Παιδια ειμαι και παλι χαλια!!!Εχει ασπρισει καπως η γλωσσα μου,πηγα στο γιατρο κ μου ειπε οτι μαλλον εχω στοματιτιδα!!!Μου εδωσε ντακταριν!!!Ειδα ομως στι ιντερνετ οτι αυτο το παθαινουν κυριως οσοι εχουν aids..Ειναι το πρωτο συμπτωμα λεει!!!Φοβαμαι..Εχω τρλαθει!!!Βοηθηστε με..Εχει παθει κανεις σας στοματιτιδα ποτε???Απαντηστε μου σας παρακαλω!!!

----------


## lllogan

Βρε Πανίτο, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ψυχολογικής φύσεως; Γιατί τυραννιέσαι με αυτές τις ιδεοληψίες και δεν πας σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας να σε βοηθήσει;

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα γιατι να παθω μηκυτιαση στη γλωσσα???Αυτο πιανει μονο οσους εχουν aids!!!Η\' μετα απο αντιβιωση..Εγω αντιβιωση δεν επαιρνα..Αρααα

----------


## lllogan

1ον. Η στοματίτιδα είναι μία φλεγμονή του στόματος, που μπορεί να οφείλεται σε ένα σωρό λόγους.
2ον. Ανοσοκαταστολή δεν έχουν μόνο όσοι έχουν AIDS. Ένας σωρός λόγοι, π.χ. το άγχος.
3ον. Αν επέλεγες να μελετήσεις τα πιο κοινά συμπτώματα του AIDS θα έβλεπες ότι υπάρχει ένας σωρός πιο ανησυχητικά συμπτώματα πέραν της φλεγμονής του στόματος.
4ον. Επειδή οι σωροί έχουν αρχίσει και συσσωρεύονται δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά. Συμβουλέψου κάποιον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας για να απαλλαγείς από αυτές τις ιδέες. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Panito

Σ ευχαριστω για την προσπαθεια!!!Καλες γιορτες!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Χρόνια πολλά Panito,με ηρεμία και χαρά σου εύχομαι. :Smile:

----------


## Panito

Ρε παιδια πειτε μου εχει παθει κανεις σας ποτε στοματιτιδα???Συνδεεται με το αγχος???Και κατι τελευταιο ολες οι γλωσσες πισω πισω ειναι φυσιολογικα καπως ασπρες???Απαντηστε μου...

----------


## giwta2

Ναι Πανίτο γιατί να μην συνδέεται η στοματίτιδα με το άγχος;όταν ΄πέφτει η άμυνα του οργανισμού μας;οσο για τις γλώσσες ισως μερικές μαμάδες θα γνωρίζουν.ια παράδειγμα τα δικά μου παιδιά και ειδικά το ενα στην παιδική τους ηλικία είχαν διάφορα σχήματα άσπρα στην γλώσσα τους ειδικά οταν αρρώσταιναν.Οταν ρώτησα την παιδιάτρο μου είπε πως ονομάζεται γεωγραφική γλώσσα.Ενα απο τα περίεργα που ευτυχώς μεγαλωνοντας εξαφαίστηκε.Εαν λοιπον εχεις στοματίτιδα λογικό να παρουσιασεις και ασπρίλες και κοκκινίλες.Το άγχος εκρίνει δηλητηριώδης ουσίες το λέω για να το ακούω πρώτα εγώ.Η κατάσταση της υγείας μου γενικά στα 50 μου κατά 99% εχει διαμορφωθεί έτσι και η αιτία είναι το ρημάδι το άγχος.Κάνε τις μπούκες σου και ότι σου πεί ο γιατρός και μην ψάχνεσαι γιατί όλο κάτι θα βρίσκεις.Καλύτερα πήγαινε σ\'ενα ειδικο να πάρεις βοήθεια είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι και να χάνεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα διαβασα οτι η στοματιτιδα πιανει μονο μικρες ηλικιες οχι ενηλικες..Εκτος κι αν δεν ειναι υγιεις..Ξερει κανεις αν το aids φαινεται απο αντιβιογραμμα σπερματος..Το λεω γιατι ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι εκει ζει και υπαρχει ο ιος κι εγω που ειχα κανει βγηκε πεντακαθαρο..Εμαενα η γλωσσα μου ειναι ακομα σε μερικα σημεια ασπρη ειδικα οταν ξυπναω το πρωι..Δηλαδη με το αγχος πεφτει η αμυνα του οργανισμου σε τετοιο σημειο?

----------


## RainAndWind

Panito,ούτε αυτή τη φορά θα έχεις δίκιο. :Wink: Σε βασανίζεις άδικα.

----------


## Panito

ρε παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα..Θλω να κανω το τεστ για aids αλλα φοβαμαι..Αν βγει θετικο τι θα κανω?Τι θα πω στην κοπελα μου???ποιος απο τους φιλους μου θα με κανει παρεα???Κανεις!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!

----------


## giwta2

Panito σταμάτα να λες ότι σου έρχεται.Το πρωϊ καλά κάνει και είναι άσπρη η γλώσσα σου.Και φυσικά στοματίτιδα δεν παθαίνουν μόνο τα παιδιά.Επειδή και εγώ είχα κάποτε αρρωστοφοβία τοκαλύτερο είναι να μην κοιτάς τίποτε και να μην ψάχνεσαι.Αν δεν τα καταφέρνεις θα πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό να σου δώσει κάποια θεραπεία κρίμα βρε πανίτο να βασανίζεσαι

----------


## ermione

Panito μην τρελαίνεσαι. Και εγώ κάπως έτσι κάνω και έχω λαλήσει. Αντί να περνάω καλά τις στιγμές μου κάθομαι και αγχώνομαι μήπως έχω κάποια κρυφή αρρώστια. Έχω έμμονες ιδέες και όταν ακούσω μια ιατρική λέξη την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ή κάποια αρρώστια είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα την πάθω. Τελικά όμως όλοι οι άλλοι περνάνε καλά και εγώ είμαι σαν να είμαι σε ένα κουκούλι που έχω φτιάξει μόνη μου γεμάτο με τις σκέψεις μου και τις κατα φαντασία αρρώστιες μου. Τι καταλαβαίνω από αυτό? Τίποτα. Απλά χαλάω τις μέρες μου. Κάποια στιγμή όλοι θα αρρωστήσουμε και θα πεθάνουμε. Ας πεθάνουμε όμως μία φορά.

----------


## Panito

Μα ειναι ασπρη μονο σε καποια σημεια..Εκανα τη βλακεια και δεν εκανα μπουκωματα με αυτο που μου εδωσε ο γιατρος και τωρα εχω φαρυγγιτιδα..Λετε να προχωρησε εκει το μικροβιο???

----------


## ermione

Και μένα έτσι είναι η γλώσσα μου. Είναι άσπρη προς τα μέσα. Εγώ πέρισυ έτρεχα στον γιατρό γιατί έβλεπα κάτι σαν γρομπουλάκια στη βάση της γλώσσας. Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και ο γιατρός γέλασε και μου είπε ότι έτσι είναι η κατασκευή της γλώσσας. Οι γευστικοί κάλυκες. Panito ηρέμησε. Η φαρυγγίτιδα δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Κάνε τα μπουκώματά σου, κάνε και καμια γαργάρα με Hexalen φάε και καμιά καραμελίτσα για το λαιμό και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## ermione

Και Panito... είσαι πολύ μικρός για να ασχολείσαι με αυτά τα πράγματα. Μην χαλιέσαι. Η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου. Βγες να διασκεδάσεις και άσε τη νοσοφοβία. Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που σου λέω αλλά το λέω γιατί και εγώ το περνάω και έχω φάει πολλές ώρες διαβάσματος και ψαξίματος και είναι μεγάλη βλακεία να χαραμίζουμε έστω και μία ώρα με τέτοιες σκέψεις.

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα η δερματολογος μου εδωσε αντιμυκητσιακο..Αρα ειδε κατιντιαση..Κατι που εχουν οσοι εχουν aids..

----------


## ermione

Panito δεν χαλαρώνεις με τίποτα. Κατιντίαση μπορεί να έχουν και όλοι είναι λίγο κρυωμένοι ή όσοι έχουν πάρε αντιβίωση και δεν έφαγαν γιαούρτια ή όσοι έκαναν εισπνοές για το βήχα και δεν ξέπλεναν καλά το στόμα τους και όσοι έχουν άγχος και και και... Γιατί πάει το μυαλό σου κατευθείαν στο aids? Μήπως έκανες τίποτα παράνομο χωρίς προφυλακτικό και φοβάσαι? Αν όχι τότε τι φοβάσαι?

----------


## Panito

Ειχα παει με μια κοπελα πριν απο τεσσερα περιπου χρονια που γνωρισα σε ενα κλαμπ..Εννοειται οτι εβαλα προφυλακτικο απλα πριν γινει οτι γινει ακουμπησα με το χερι μου..... και μετα ακουμπησα και εμενα...Κολλαει τοοοσο ευκολα???Αυτο που λες με το αγχος ισχυει???Συνδεεται η καντιντιαση με το αγχος???

----------


## giwta2

Panito μάθε πως καοολάει τι εϊτζ και χαλάρωσε.Στο τέλος θα πεθάνεις απο τον φόβο σου.Γιατί καλέ μου άνθρωπε να βασανίζεσαι τόσο;αφού υποφέρεις γιατί δεν πας στον κατάλληλο γιατρό να πάρεις μια αγωγή να ηρεμήσεις;αυτό που σου συμβαίνει το εχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι αλλά φροντίζουν να το ξεπεράσουν με το να πάνε στον ειδικό.Και αγωγή να πάρεις για ενα διάστημα δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος προκειμένου να ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ούτε αυτή τη φορά θα έχεις δίκιο.Αντί λοιπόν να αναρωτιέσαι,αυτή τη φορά κάνε κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό από το ψάξιμο του σώματός σου. :Smile:

----------


## ermione

Έχει δίκιο η giwta2. Δεν κολάει το aids τόσο εύκολα. Επίσης χαλάρωσε βρε παιδί μου. Θα πεθάνεις από το άγχος και δεν θα προλάβεις να πεθάνεις από άλλη αρρώστια. Και εγώ είμαι υποχόνδρια αλλά εσύ έχεις ξεφύγει. Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό γιατρό και πάρε αγωγή. Όλοι το έχουμε κάνει και έχουμε βελτιωθεί. Σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει. Μπορείς να κάνεις και ομοιοπαθητική - κάνω εγώ τώρα - αλλά έχει πιο αργά αποτελέσματα και στη φάση που είσαι εσύ καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις με κανονική αγωγή και δευτερευόντως κάνε και ομοιοπαθητική που σου δείχνει και έναν πιο υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής. Βρες χόμπυ και κάνε και κανένα άθλημα. Κάνε κολύμπι που σε ηρεμεί. Υπάρχουν πολλές πισίνες στην Αθήνα. Εγώ κάνω συνέχεια όλο το χρόνο και είναι το μόνο πράγμα που με χαλαρώνει. Ή κάνε ποδήλατο. Σε τονώνει, σε γυμνάζει και μπαίνεις σε άλλο τρόπο ζωής. Αλλά προς Θεού μην κάνεις έτσι γιατί θα χάσεις πολλά πράγματα από τη ζωή σου με το να τρώγεσαι. Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δεν σου αρέσει να αγχώνεσαι αλλά προσπάθησε να βγεις από αυτό το τέλμα.

----------


## Panito

Παιδια πηγα σε παθολογο για το λαιμο μου και του εδειξα και τη γλωσσα μου..Μου ειπε οτι δε βλεπει κατι παθολογικο ουτε καντιντιαση κι οτι εχω γεωγραφικη γλωσσα..Ποιος ομως εχει δικιο αυτος η η δερματολογος που μου εδωσε ντακταριν???

----------


## PETRAN

Στοματίτιδα μπορείς να εμφανίσεις για 1000-2 λόγους (φαντάζομαι ότι με αυτή την φράση άρχισες να δημιουργείς σενάρια πάλι) και το AIDS (just lol) είναι φαντάζομαι ο ποιο σπάνιος. Τέτοια στοματικά διαλύματα δείνουν για οποιοδήποτε προβληματάκι στο στόμα γιατί \"απολυμαίνουν\" γενικά. Η ατάκα \"μου έδωσε ντακταριν γιατί μάλλον έχω aids\" είναι σουπερ αστεία σορρυ λολ. Επίσης εμένα η γλώσσα μου είναι πάντα άσπρη πίσω.Δηλαδή για να πάθεις στοματίτιδα από HIV θα έπρεπε να αρχίζει να εκδηλώνεται σε AIDS και τα λευκά σου να είναι πεσμένα επικίνδυνα (οπότε να μην έχει ο οργανισμός σου άμυνες οπότε να προσβάλλεσαι και από στοματίτιδες μαζί με πολλά άλλα...πολύ χειρότερα...). Δηλαδή τώρα εσύ έχεις προλάβει να εκδηλώσει aids που εκδηλώνεται μετά από 8 χρόνια αφού το κολλήσεις? Και έχεις χαμηλά λευκά αιμοσφαίρια? (οπότε είσαι σε άθλια κατάσταση τόσο που η στοματίτιδα είναι το τελευταίο) Give yourself a break! 

Μην βγάζεις χαζά συμπεράσματα από συμπτώματα που διαβάζεις ξερά στο ιντερνετ και στο wikipedia αν δεν σπουδάζεις ιατρική δεν νομίζω να έχεις την εμπειρία να καταλάβεις σε ποια πλαίσια μια στοματίτιδα η ένα γενικό σύμπτωμα (π.χ. πόνος σε κάποιο σημείο του σώματος)-που μπορεί να σημαίνει χιλιάδες πράγματα- μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι ποιο επικίνδυνο. Άλλωστε έχεις πάει σε τόσους γιατρούς. Λες όλοι αυτοί να μην έχουν την εμπειρία και να είναι λάθος και εσύ να έχεις την σωστή διάγνωση?


Εχω περάσει και εγώ από αυτή την φάση και καταλαβαίνω πως είναι. Είναι κόλαση όλη η ζωή σου μπορεί να γίνει μια φρικαλέα ανησυχία και όλο αισθάνεσαι ευάλωτος και εύθραυστος.Ευτυχώς, τι να πω, μετά από χρόνια βασανισμού από αυτή την κατάσταση/διαταραχή πες το όπως θες έφυγε εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Αν συνεχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι έτσι δεν θα έχει τέλος αυτό το πράγμα. Θα ανακαλύπτεις κάθε μέρα νεες ασθένειες και θα αναρωτιέσαι ψάχνωντας για συμπτώματα στο ιντερνετ ενώ παράλληλα θα ανακαλύπτεις νέες παθήσεις από τις άπειρες που υπάρχουν (και δυστυχώς δεν θα σου δώσουν τιμητικό πτυχίο ιατρικής). Τα γενικά συμπτώματα που περιγράφουν (π.χ. πόνος στην κοιλιά) εσύ μπορείς να τα συνδέεις με την ποιο σπάνια ασθένεια του κόσμου, το σύνδρομο jan-zuo-bruce-lee-myasaki και την πάθηση της κίτρινης αλεπούς ξέρω γω (δεν μπορεί θα υπάρχουν και αυτά). Φίλε, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να πάθει τα 1000-2. Δεν έχουμε έλεγχο πάνω σε αυτό. Εσύ το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να απολαμβάνεις την ζωή για όσο αυτή διαρκέσει. Επίσης ψάξου και βρες τον σκοπό στην ζωή (αν δεν τον έχεις βρει) κάτι που να σε γεμίζει και να σε κάνει δημιουργικό. Η ζωή μας είναι περιορισμένη, χαοτική και απρόβλεπτη. Ο σκοπός δεν είναι να γίνει ένας εφιάλτης με ανησυχίες και εμμονές για το τι θα συμβεί, αλλά μια δημιουργική κατάσταση που το κάθε άτομο θα πρέπει να δώσει ότι έχει να δώσει σε αυτό τον κόσμο για το έστω περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα που του δόθηκε. 


Δες τι έχεις πραγματικά...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypochondriasis


Αν δεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς με τίποτα, για μια φορά πήγαινε να δεις τον κατάλληλο γιατρό...(κλινικό ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο)

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Ειχα παει με μια κοπελα πριν απο τεσσερα περιπου χρονια που γνωρισα σε ενα κλαμπ..Εννοειται οτι εβαλα προφυλακτικο απλα πριν γινει οτι γινει ακουμπησα με το χερι μου..... και μετα ακουμπησα και εμενα...Κολλαει τοοοσο ευκολα???Αυτο που λες με το αγχος ισχυει???Συνδεεται η καντιντιαση με το αγχος???


Εσυ τουλαχιστον γαμησες. Και οχι δεν κολλαει ετσι-ελεος.

----------


## giwta2

Panito ήθελα να στο γράψω για την γεωγραφική γλώσσα αλλά φοβήθηκα μήπως τρμάξεις;Είχαν ο γιός μου μικρός και της κουνιάδας μου τα παιδιά.δεν είναι τίποτε ανησυχητικό απέφυγα να το αναφέρω γιατί μπορεί να κολλούσες σε άλλο.Πήγαινε βρε Πανίτο στον γιατρό κάνε μερικούς΄μήνες μια θεραπεία αμαρτία είναι να χαλάς την ποιότητα της ζωής σου

----------


## Panito

Δηλαδη η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα δικαιολογει το οτι η γλωσσα μου ειναι ασπρη σε μερικα σημεια???

----------


## ermione

Panito ακόμα και εγώ που έχω 100 φοβίες τρελαίνομαι με αυτά που λες. Ηρέμησε, πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό και άσε τη γλώσσα σου. Και η δική μου γλώσσα είναι άσπρη σε μερικά σημεία. Χαλάρωσε, βρες κανένα χόμπυ και άσε τα άγχη. Μην εγκλωβίζεσαι στις σκέψεις σου. Βγες έξω με την κοπέλα σου και απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου με πιο δημιουργικά πράγματα. Χρησιμοποίησε τη γλώσσα σου για πιο σημαντικά πράγματα από το να την κοιτάζεις στον καθρέφτη και να σκέφτεσαι αγχωτικές καταστάσεις. Πάρτο αλλιώς γιατί στο τέλος θα αρρωστήσεις στ\' αλήθεια.

----------


## giwta2

ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιι πανίτο το είχαν τα παιδια της κουνιάδας μου και την είχα ρωτήσει πριν κάνω παιδιά εγώ.μετά εμφανίστηκε και στον γιό μου αρκετά χρόνια μπορώ να πω.Τώρα δεν εχει τίποτε.Η διάγνωση ήταν γεωγραφική γλώσσα.

----------


## ermione

Ωραία. Τώρα που το ξεκαθαρίσαμε το πράγμα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς ήσυχος. Μην σκέφτεσαι άλλο τη γλώσσα σου εντάξει??

----------


## Panito

Ενταξει παιδια απο οτι μου ειπαν οι γονεις μου ειχα απο οταν γεννηθηκα γεωγραφικη γλωσσα(ειναι σχισμενη εδω κι εκει),το ειχε πει κι οπαιδιατρος..Μακαρι να ειναι αυτο..Μακαρι να μην ξανασκεφτω ποτε καμια αρρωστια..Δεν αντεχεται αλλο..Ειναι λες και εχω καθε φορα αυτο που σκεφτομαι..Ετσι νιωθω..Οταν π.χ. μου λεει καποιος να κανονισουμε κατι μετα απο κανα μηνα(ταξιδι,διακοπες κτλ) σκεφτομαι απο μεσα μου οτι αυτο δεν εχει νοημα γιατι μεχρι τοτε νομιζω οτι δε θα ζω..Δραμα!!!Ειχα καταφερει να ξεφυγω για καποιο καιρο αλλα δυστυχως ξανακυλησα...
Δεν το κανω επιτηδες δεν το θελω..Το σιχαινομαι!!!Θελω να ξαναγινω και παλι \"φυσιολογικος\" οπως ολοι οι φιλοι μου..Τους βλεπω και τους ζηλευω..Θελω κι εγω να νιωσω ξεγνιαστος..Να ασχολουμαι με καθημερινα πραγματα και παλι..Πριν απο δυο χρονια ημουν η ψυχη της παρεας..Ποτε δε σταματουσα να γελαω..Και τωρα...Μακαρι να ξυπνησω αυριο και να μην ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα σκεφτω η γλωσσα μου,καποια ελια μου,ενας βηχας,ενα μουδιασμα...Βαρεθηκα!!!Μπουχ τησα απο τους καρκινους και τωρα το aids..
Δε σας κρυβω οτι ακομα δε μου εχει βγει η ιδεα οτι εχω aids αλλα θα κανω οτι μπορω για να το βγαλω απο το κολλημενο μυαλο μου..Ισως να φταιει η ιδεουχαναγκαστικη που ειχα μικρος δεν ξερω..Και μου το ειχε πει ο νευρολογος που πηγα να μου γραψει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου..Μου ειχε πει και να κανεις την εξεταση δε θα σου περασει..Εγω ημουν σιγουραος οτι αν την κανω και βγει καθαρη θα τα ξεχνουσα ολα..Κι ομως και μαγνητικη εκανα και πεντακαθαρη βγηκε..Μονο που δεν ηρεμησα..Ενα χρονο μετα οι ιδιες απαισιες σκεψεις..Το μονο που δισφερει ειναι η ασθενεια που νομιζω οτι εχω..
Εχω φτασει τη σχεση μου στα προθυρα του χωρισμου..Η κοπελα μου δεν αντεχει αλλο να ακουει για αρρωστιες..Οι φιλοι μου δε με παιρνουν πλεον στα σοβαρα..Ουτε εγω θα με επαιρνα να πω την αληθεια!!!Μακαρι να περασουν ολα με ενα μαγικο τροπο!!!Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα αλλα επρεπε να βγουν απο μεσα μου..Σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο τα βαθη της ψυχης μου για τη συμπαρασταση μου!!!Μου δινετε δυναμη!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πανίτο σε έχουν ρωτησει και άλλοι αλλα δεν απάντησες.
Σε ψυχιατρο πήγες?

----------


## Panito

Πηγα σε νευρολογο ψυχιατρο μου ειπε οτι εχω νοσοφοβια...Δεν ηθελα ομως να παρω χαπια...

----------


## giwta2

κακώς πανίτο τώρα θα ειχες κάνει την θεραπεία σου και θα ησουν μια χαρά.Είναι κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται και πολλοί άνθρωποι υποφέρουν.Προτιμάς να χασεις κοπέλα φίλους και πάνω απ\'όλα να υποφέρεις;Νομίζεις οτι θέλει κανείς να πίνει χάπια;δηλαδή αν είχες θυρεοεδή δεν θα επειρνες το χάπι κάθε πρωί;κάποια στιγμή θα πεθαινες.λοιπόν άσε τις εξυπνάδες΄κάνε την αγωγή σου και θα δεις πως θα βελτιωθεί η ποιότητα ζωής σου.Εξ άλλου για κάποιο διάστημα θα τα πάρεις

----------


## Panito

Ρε παιδια μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως ακριβως ειναι μια γεωγραφικη γλωσσα???Η δικια μου ειναι σε μερικα σημεια ασπρη και σε αλλα κανονικη..Ετσι ειναι η ειναι καντιντιαση?Ο παθολογος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι μηκυτωδης στοματιτιδα ενω ο παθολογος μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δε βλεπει κατι παθολογικο κι οτι ειναι γεωγραφικη γλωσσα..Ποιον να πιστεψω..???Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποια ειναι η κλινικη εικονα της γεωγραφικης γλωσσας σας παρακαλω...

----------


## Panito

Ρε παιδια μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως ακριβως ειναι μια γεωγραφικη γλωσσα???Η δικια μου ειναι σε μερικα σημεια ασπρη και σε αλλα κανονικη..Ετσι ειναι η ειναι καντιντιαση?Ο παθολογος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι μηκυτωδης στοματιτιδα ενω ο παθολογος μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δε βλεπει κατι παθολογικο κι οτι ειναι γεωγραφικη γλωσσα..Ποιον να πιστεψω..???Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποια ειναι η κλινικη εικονα της γεωγραφικης γλωσσας σας παρακαλω...

----------


## Panito

Γιατι δεν απανταει κανεις???Με βαρεθηκατε ε???Λογικο...

----------


## Night

αστα φιλε, κι εγω τα ιδια ακριβως εχω, κοντευω να τρελαθω ολο νομιζω οτι εχω ριγη και ανεβαζω πυρετο, βηχω και λεω τι ειναι, βγαζω ενα σπυρακι και τρελαινομαι, κοιταω την γλωσσα μου, νιωθω χαλια ....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Γιατι δεν απανταει κανεις???Με βαρεθηκατε ε???Λογικο...



Πανίτο...στο έχω πει και εγώ, στο λένε και άλλοι απ\' ότι είδα. Γιατί παιδάκι μου πας σε λάθος γιατρούς?
Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό να σου δώσει μια θεραπεία να ξεπεράσεις τη νοσοφοβία σου.
Πες πως σου λέμε εμείς πως είναι μια χαρά η γλώσσα σου.
Μετά θα μας λες για το αυτί σου, το μάτι σου, το δεξί σου ....νεφρό και πάει λέγοντας.
Όσο πιο γρήγορα αντιμετωπίσεις την πραγματική πηγή των προβλημάτων σου, τόσο το καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## keep_walking

Ειναι περιεργο panito ενω ανησυχεις για ενα καρο ασθενειες παρολο που σου λενε τοσοι ειδικοι να μην ανησυχεις...οταν αναφερομαστε στο πραγματικο προβλημα που πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις (δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι βεβαια), δηλαδη στην πραγματικη ασθενεια που φταιει για αυτο δεν την λογαριαζεις ως τετοια.

----------


## Panito

Τη λογαριαζω ως ασθενεια τη νοσοφοβια μου αλλα μου εχει κολλησει αυτο τωρα!!!Δεν ξερει κανεις πως ειναι μια γεωγραφικη γλωσσα???Εσυ giwta2???

----------


## Boltseed

Αν όντως την λογαριαζεις ως ασθενεια την νοσοφοβια σου, τοτε τι ακριβως κανεις να την ξεπερασεις?

----------


## giwta2

πανίτο ένας μεγάλογιατρός Δερματολόγος στην Αθήνα επειδή με έβλεπε πόσο υπέφερα με ενα πρόβλημα του παιδιού μου το οποίο ενα καθαρά αισθητικό ξέρεις τι εκανε; εβγαλε την γλώσσα του εξω και μου είπε.Βλέπεις πως είναι η γλώσσα μου.Εγώ είμαι επιτυχιμένος και επεγγελματικά και προσωπικά και ας εχω αυτή τη γλώσσα.Το θέαμα με φόβισε δεν είχα ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο.Η γεωγραφική γλώσσα δεν είναι τίποτε και όπως εμφανίζεται ετσι εξαφανίζεται.Μην το ψάχνεις άλλο δεν εχεις πρόβλημα.Πήγαινε σε ειδικό να δείς πως θα σου περάσουν οι αρρωστοφοβίες.Γιατί θες να υποφέρεις τσάμπα; αφού σε λίγο θα βρείς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Winston_man

Ασχετο: Γιωτα2 γιατι εκανες καινουργιο λογαριασμο το χω απορια??

----------


## giwta2

γιατί δεν μπορούσα να μπω με τον παλιό έβαζα σωστά κωδικο και δεν έμπαινα

----------


## giwta2

δυο φορές το επαθα εξάντλησα όλα τα περιθώρια κοντεύω να περάσω τον πάνο 12345

----------


## Winston_man

Το χω παθει και γω σε αλλο φορουμ 2-3 φορες αλλα μετα απο λιγη ωρα το δεχεται.

----------


## giwta2

δεν τα πάω καλα με την τεχνολογία τώρα αν το ξαναπάθω δεν θυμάμαι τον κωδικό γιάυτό σου λέω τον Πάνο θα τον περάσω

----------


## Winston_man

κανε οτι και γω. Εχω ενα χαρτι που εχω σημειωσει ολα τα ονοματα και τους κωδικους για τα αντιστοιχα φορουμ που μετεχω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> γιατί δεν μπορούσα να μπω με τον παλιό έβαζα σωστά κωδικο και δεν έμπαινα




το φορουμ εχει μια διαδικασια που σου στελνει το παςς στο εμαιλ σου.
Ακομα και αυτο αν δεν παιζει, μπορει να στο ρυθμισει ο αντμιν κατοπιν συνεννόησης.

----------


## giwta2

Ευχαριστώ κρίνο για την ενημέρωση

----------


## Panito

Απο χθες εχω γαστρεντεριτιδα και συνεχεια διαρροια αλλα οχι εμετους...Παρατηρησα οτι τωρα που ειμαι αρρωστος η γλωσσα μου εχει γινει ακομα πιο ασπρη και σε αλλα σημεια..Ειναι λιγικο αυτο???

----------


## giwta2

είναι φυσιολογικό.οταν αρρώσταιναν τα παιδιά μου ήταν πιο εντονες οι ασπρίλες.Το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά.Τώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα εξαφανίστηκε μην σε προβληματίζει

----------


## RainAndWind

Panito,φάε ωμό παντζάρι.Η γλώσσα σου θα γίνει εντελώς ροζ μωβ.
Αν λοιπόν αλλάξει η γλώσσα σου χρώμα θα πάψει λες να σε απασχολεί;To θέμα ποιο είναι,τι ζητάς από τα μέλη,να γίνουν γιατροί;To θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό και πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς εκεί.
Sorry,αλλά όσο πιστεύεις πως η αλλαγή στο χρώμα της γλώσσας είναι το σημαντικό,δεν θα το καταφέρεις.

----------


## lilium

PANITO ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ!ΤΟ ΜΕΛΑΝΩΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ.....ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 1000%.ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕ Ο ΔΕΡΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΟΣ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ....ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ?ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ......

----------


## Panito

lilium δε μιλαω για μελανωμα..Για τη γλωσσα μου που ειναι ασπρη σε μερικα σημεια λεω..

----------


## Panito

Αν ειχα aids θα ειχε προκαλεσει σιγουρα επιπλοκες η φαρυγγιτιδα που περασα???Ετσι μ ειπε ο γιατρος..Ισχυει???Η γαστρεντεριτιδα παντως ακομα να περασει...Πολλες λοιμωξεις τελευταια...

----------


## giwta2

Panitooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooo
ο μόνος που δεν κινδυνεύει να πάθει τίποτε είσαι εσύ μιας και ολη την ώρα ψάχνεσαι.Ηρέμησε βρε πανίτο και εμείς αγαπάμε την ζωή μας.

----------


## lilium

panito ΘΎΜΙΣΕ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## Night

vre panito kai aids na exeis den peirazei tha pareis farmaka kai tha ziseis arketa xronia akoma, gia skepsou na eixes karkino ston egkefalo kai na sou elegan tha pethaneis se 2 mines... min trelenesai  :Smile:

----------


## Panito

Ναι ρε night αλλα με τον καρκινο δε θα σιχαινονταν να με ακουμπησουν οι φιλοι μου ουτε θα ειχα κολλησει την κοπελα μου!!!Λιλιουμ ειμαι 24,προχτες ειχα γενεθλια!!!Να κανω μια ερωτηση κι ασ μου απαντησει οποιος ξερει..Η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα πως ακριβως ειναι???Ειναι σε μερικα σημεια ασπρη κ σε αλλα κοκκινη???Εμεναα μοιαζει λες κ σε μερικα σημεια οι τριχουλες της γλωσσας μου(θηλες)ειναι πιο πεταχτες κ πιο ασπρες καπως...Μοιαζει ετσι μια γεωγραφικη γλωσσα???

----------


## RainAndWind

Χρόνια πολλά Panito,με λιγότερη γεωγραφική γλώσσα.Κάντην κάτι άλλο ρε παιδί μου κι εσύ,ιστορική,μαθηματική,λο .

----------


## Panito

Πηγα σημερα παλι στον παθολογο γιατι η γλωσσα μου ηταν χαλια εχθες..Ειχε κατι σαν ασπρες πετσες εδω κ εκει..Αλλα παλι μου ειπε οτι δεν βλεπει κατι παθολογικο...Κι εγω στραβος ειμαι???Ειδα στο ιντερνετ κατι φωτο απο μηκυτιασεις στοματος κι ειναι ιδιες με τη δικια μου!!!Ολοιδιες!!!Γινεται να κανει λαθος ο γιατρος???Τρελαινομαι!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!Να παω και σε στοματολογο????Τι να κανω???Καθε πρωι η γλωσσα μου ειναι κατασπρη και καλλυμενη με ενα υγρο που κολλαει πολυ!!!Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο???Το παθαινει κανενας αλλος???Δεν ειναι καλα η γλωσσα μου!!!Δεν ειμαι στραβος!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Kαλημέρα Panito,το πιθανότερο δεν είναι να κάνει λάθος ο γιατρός,αλλά να επηρεάστηκες από τις φωτογραφίες που είδες.Δεν είχαμε πει να προσπαθήσεις να μην ψάχνεις κάθε φανταστικό σύμπτωμα στο ίντερνετ;Aυτή την αντίσταση χρειάζεται να δουλέψεις.Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως ενώ για παθολόγο το έχεις,για ψυχολόγο δεν αποφασίζεις.Πώς πιστεύεις ότι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την υποχονδρίαση,ως δια μαγείας;

----------


## claire

δοκίμαζε να βουρτσίζεις καλά τη γλώσσα σου όταν πλένεις τα δόντια σου το βράδυ. και πίνε και ένα ποτήρι νερό. εμένα γίνεται έτσι η γλώσσα μου (κάτασπρη) όταν είμαι αφυδατωμένη...
δοκίμασε λίγες μέρες αυτό και αν συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση, το κοιτάς πάλι τότε.

όμως, το πιο πιθανό είναι πως είσαι απλά υποχόνδριος....

----------


## Night

Βρε pANITO πηγαινε κανε το τεστ θα ηρεμησεις ακουσε με δεν ειναι ολα τοσο φοβερα οσο τα νομιζεις ..... .

----------


## Panito

Απο εχθες αρχισα να κανω μπουκωματα με χαμομηλι κ εχω δει μια βελτιωση...Αν ηταν μυκητες θα εφευγαν τοσο γρηγορα με το χαμομηλι???Ξεχασα να πω οτι ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι επειδη η γλωσσα μου εινα αυλακωτη(σχισμενη απο εδω κ απο κει απο οταν γεννηθηκα) ειναι φυσικο να κανει που και που καποιες μικρομολυνσεις..Το εχει ακουσει κανεις αυτο???

----------


## Panito

Να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση..Η γλωσσα ειναι φυσιολογικο να ειναι ασπρη πισω πισω???Ειναι σε κανεναν αλλο η μονο σε μενα???

----------


## Panito

Παιδια αν μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει για τον αν η γλωσσα του ειναι πισω πισω ασπρη γιατι ειμαι χαλια!!!

----------


## Panito

Κανειςςς??????????

----------


## hope90909

file ekana register gia to thema auto!
exw akribws to idio problima. akouse me..

i glwssa sou einai trixwti? i exei mono asprakia? auta ta asprakia einai sklira? kapnizeis?

yparxoun polles periptwseis... exw frikarei kai egw apo tote pou diabasa oti einai ta prwta symptwmata tou aids... stin arxi eixa frikarei gia karkino apo to tsigaro kai to alkool.. 

exe dokimasei ta panta kai exw diabasei ta panta sto net giauto to thema...

yparxei periptwsi na exeis trixwti glwssa, leukoplakia i trixwti leukoplakia...

alla prwta pes mou kati a) egine trixwti i glwssa sou kai b) an oi asprades einai sklires...

to daktarin den mou ekane oute emena tpt , me to xamomili + soda eida 1-2 meres beltiwsi kai meta ta idia..

moipos to stoma sou einai kai afydatwmeno? 

ponaei i glwssa sou?

----------


## giwta2

μην του βάζεις ιδέες

----------


## Panito

Ειναι καπως σκληρα αλλα δε νομιζω να ειναι τριχωτη..Πηγα σε τοσους γιατρους..Κανεις δε θα εβλεπε αν ειχα τριχωτη λευκοπλακια(που ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι συμπτωμα του aids)..Εσυ εχεις παει σε κανεναν γιατρο??Αν ναι τι σου ειπε..Εμενα τωρα τελευταια εχει ηρεμησει καπως αλλα πισω πισω ειναι ακομα λιγο ασπρη..Εκει που ειναι ασπρη ειναι λιγο πιο πεταχτες οι θηλες της γλωσσας αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο..Και οντως η γλωσσα μου ειναι λιγο αφυδατωμενη!!!Εχεις κ εσυ αυλακωτη γλωσσα(με σχισμες)???Τεστ για aids εχεις κανει???Εισαι κι εσυ υποχονδριος..Ασε σημερα νιωθω ενα βαρος στο στηθος και εχω βαλει στο μυαλο μου οτι οι μυκητες εχουν παει στον οισοφαγο..ΔΡΑΜΑ!!!Α και ναι καπνιζω..Σε διαφωτισα???

----------


## Panito

Φιλε τωρα με γαμ...ς!!!Ακου τριχωτη λευκοπλακια..Αν ηταν αυτο γινεται να φυγει απο μονο του χωρις θεραπεια???Απαντηστε μου καποιος!!!Τελαινομαι!!!

----------


## Panito

Ειδα τωρα κατι φωτο στο internet απο τριχωτη λευκοπλακια και μοιζει(νομιζω) πολυ με τη γλωσσα μου!!Αυτο ειναι..Τι θα κανω???Παει εχω AIDS!!!

----------


## Panito

Να κανω μια ερωτηση???Πριν απο 2 εβδομαδες πηρα αντιβιωση(ciproxin) γιατι ειχα μια γαστρεντεριτιδα..Γινεται να ειχα τριχωτη λευκοπλακια και να περασε με την αντιβιωση???Ας απαντησει οποιος πραγματικα γνωριζει!!!

----------


## giwta2

Πανίτο πήγαινε παιδάκι μου σέναν ειδικό οπως πήγαμε οι περισσότεροι.Δεν θες να ηρεμήσεις;

----------


## hope90909

Traba kleise rantebou sto erikos sygrou i kati tetio se stomatologo. 
Autos xerei..
Min pigeneis se allous pathologous orl ktl DEN XEROUN!
Egw kleinw rantebou twra.
Giwta esy ti eixes kai piges sto giatro?

----------


## giwta2

Κατάθλιψη με όσα συνεπάγεται αυτό.Φοβίες για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα,ότι εχει σχέση με την υγεία των παιδιών αλλά οχι έτσι αφηρημένα υπήρχαν λόγοι και μεγάλος αγώνας.Χρόνια αϋπνία και όλα τα συμπτώματα μιας βαριάς κατάθλιψης.

----------


## hope90909

Loipon aurio tha sou pw perisotera tha xerw apo ton stomatologo...
Egw pantos piga kai simera se orl se dimosio nosokomeio kai mou leei den exeis tpt kai mou edeixe kai tin dikia tis glwssa!! tin anagasa! gia na mou apodeixei oti kai auti exei trixes sti glwssa! Basika i dikia tis itan xeiroteri apo tin dikia mou...
Eixe panw kati kilides...
I afidatosi mou eipe oti mporei na proerxetai apo zaxaro! Alla esy 24 kai egw 28 zaxaro? Nomizw den paizei.. Kai axaro twra? Treli simptosi...
I GEOGRAFIKI GLWSSA SE KAMIA PERIPTWSI DEN SXETIZETAI ME TO AIDS, OUTE EINAI ARRWSTIA! OUTE I TRIXWTI GLWSSA.
MONO I TRIXWTI LEUKOPLAKIA SXETIZETAI.
Episis i trixwti leukoplakia DEN PERNAEI. Den mporei na exeis simera kai na min exeis aurio.. Oute pernaei me tin antibiosi.
NAI KAI EMENA EINAI ASPRI I GLWSSA MOU KAI OXI MONO PISW OLOKLIRI!
PISW BEBAIA EINAI XEIROTERA..

Episis i trixwti glwssa mporei na sxetizetai me to ANXOS! Auto einai sigouro.
Opos kai me tin anemia.
Opos kai me to kapnisma.
Opws kai me to poly alkool!
Opws kai me tin diaita..

EGW PANTOS TA EPATHA OLA AUTA META APO PERIODO XWRISMOU POU DEN ETRWGA MONO KAPNIZA KA8E MERA EPINA PARA POLY KAI EIXA TRELO ANXOS!

Twra kapnizw 2-3 tsigara tin imera, dn pinw alkool, paw gymnastirio, anxos exw poly bebaia, alla pali den pernaei...

Aurio tha sou pw perisotera

----------


## hope90909

8a pas edw

http://www.syggros-hosp.gr/

mono autoi xeroun..

Pathologoi orl kai oi perisoteroi odontiatroi den xeroun...

EGW PANTOS FILE MOU AN ME KATHISIXASEI O GIATROS AURIO 8A TIN DW POLY ALLIWS TIN FASI GIATI DEN AXIZEI...

----------


## Panito

Φιλε εγω πηγα σε δυο δερματολογους κ σε εναν πολυ καλο και εμπειρο παθολογο κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω τπτ!!!Οτι ειναι φυσιολογικα μερικες θηλες της γλωσσας πιο ανασηκωμενες και για αυτο ειναι ετσι κι οτι με τα διαφορα φαγητα,τσιγαρα κτλ παιρνουν καποιο χρωμα..Μονο η πρωτη δερματολογος μου ειχε δωσει ντακταριν το οποιο δεν πηρα..Την πηρα τηλ εχτες να τη ρωτησω αν ειχε δει μυκητες και μου το εδωσε κ μου ειπε οτι μαλλον δεν ειχα τπτ και το ντακταριν μου το εδωσε προληπτικα...Επισης μου ειαν πει οτι επειδη η γλωσσα μου ειναι σχιστοειδης(αυλακωτη) παντα θα εχει κατι τετοια πανω!!!Ο παθολογος μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι αν εγω εχω κατι στη γλωσσα μου τοτε θα σκισει το πτυχιο του!!!Αν ειχα κατι ειπε θα με εστελνε κατευθειαν στον καλυτερο στοματολογο!!!Ααα και κατι αλλο που μ ειπαν ειναι οτι η τριχωτη λευκοπλακια βγαινει σχεδον παντα στα πλαγια της γλωσσας..Εμενα ηταν στο κεντρο..Αλλα σου λεω οτι εδω κ καμια εβδομαδα μου εχει φυγει η ασπριλα πο ειχα..Κατι ψηλα μονο πισω!!!Αρα αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια δε θα ειχε περασει ε???

----------


## hope90909

Re i trixwti leukoplakia einai ontos panta plagia! Den exeis tpt mwre... Kai den pernaei oxi. Kai i gewgrafiki glwssa den einai tpt.
Ontos me ta fagita kai to tsigaro allazoun xrwmma min e apasxolei to xrwmma..

----------


## Panito

Φιλε τι εγινε???Πηγες στο γιατρο???Τι σου ειπε???Εσυ εχεις και στα πλαγια ασπριλες???

----------


## hope90909

Οχι δen piga giati den xipnisa. 
Den exw sta plagia asxpriles file, egw exw kathara trixwti glwssa...
Pou apo ta fagita ktl ginetai aspri.. Oi trixes diladi pernoun xrwma...
Pou mporei na ofeiletai se polla... Anxos, anemia, kapnisma, alkool, pro-karkiniki blabi...
Deutera 8a paw...
An kai skeftomai twra... Kai i giatros pou piga eixe trixoules stin glwssa tis itan san tin dikia mou..
Kai den itan anxwmeni...
Kai erwtw eseis exete trixes panw stin glwssa sas?

----------


## Panito

Και να σου πω η γλωσσα σου ειναι παντου τριχωτη???Η σε μερικα σημεια???Εμενα δεν ειναι παντου..Και κατι τελευταιο αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια θα αλλαζε χρωμα με τις τροφες???πχ γινεται καφε οταν πινω καφε???Αν ειχα τριχωτη λευκοπλακια θα γινοταν αυτο???

----------


## giwta2

Πανίτο θα αναφέρω κάτι που θυμάμαι.Οταν έτρεχα έντρομη σε δερματολόγους σχετικά με πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζε το παιδί μου,ο καθηγητής που το είχε αναλάβει, πολύ πολύ γνωστό όνομα,για να με καθησυχάσει έβγαλε την γλώσσα του και μου είπε.Βλέπεις πως είναι η γλώσσα μου;μια γλώσσα με κομματιστή στην κυριολεξία.Μου λέει έτσι γεννήθηκα και με αυτήν την γλώσσα πέτυχα στην ζωή μου πάρα πολλά και έγινα αυτός που είμαι.Τώρα αν η γλώσσα σου είναι τριχωτή ή γεωγραφική, γιατί ψάχνεσαι αφού δεν σε εμποδίζει στο να ζείς φυσιολογικά και δεν έχει να κάνει με θέμα υγείας παρά αισθητικό, που κι αυτό πάλι δεν το προσέχει κανείς.Δεν νομιζω να βγάζεις την γλωσσα σου όπου πας.

----------


## Panito

Δε με νοιαζει αν ειναι ομορφη η ασχημη η γλωσσα μου..Με νοιαζει αν αυτο που εχω ειναι συμπτωμα του aids..Γινεται να εχω τριχωτη λευκοπλακια κ να περασε με χαμομηλακι???Αν κ σημερα αρχισε να ξαναγινεται οπως πριν..Σε μερικα σημεια ειναι πιο πανω οι θηλες και φινονται πιο ασπρες ενω σε αλλα οχι..Η τριχωτη λευκοπλακια βγαινει ΠΑΝΤΑ στα πλαγια της γλωσσας??Γιατι εμενα ειναι στο κεντρο..Επισης αν καποιος εχει τριχβτη λευκοπλακια αυτο αλλαζει χρωμα αναλογα με το τι θα φαει(Αν πιω καφε γινεται πιο καφε,Αν πιω κοκα κολα πιο σκουρο κ το πρωι πιο ασπρο)???Γινεται αυτο???Απο φωτο που ειδα στο ιντερνετ μοιαζει κ με γεωγραφικη γλωσσα αλλα οταν κοιταω και εικονες για τριχωτη λευκοπλακια μου φαινεται οτι μοιαζει!!Ετσι ελεγα και για μια ελια μου βεβαια που ημουν σιγουρος οτι ηταν μελανωμα!!!Οι παθολογοι κ οι δερματολογοι θα μπορουσαν να διαγνωσουν ευκολα τριχωτη λευκοπλακια η κανουν συχνα λαθη???ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!Ειδικα το βραδυ ολο ταχυκαρδιες εχω..Αν καποιος ξερει να μου λσει τις αποριες μου παρακαλω..Και συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω αλλα φοβαμαι πολυ!!!

----------


## Panito

http://www.ghorayeb.com/TongueGeographic.html
Η εικονα στα δεξια φερνει στη γλωσσα μου οπως ηταν πριν απο κανα μηνα..Δεν ηταν τοσο εντονες οι ασπριλες βεβαια..Ειναι ετσι η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα(οπως λεει το αρθρο)???

----------


## Panito

hope να σου πω η γλωσσα σου ειναι παντου τριχωτη???Η σε μερικα σημεια???Εμενα δεν ειναι παντου..Και κατι τελευταιο αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια θα αλλαζε χρωμα με τις τροφες???πχ γινεται καφε οταν πινω καφε???Αν ειχα τριχωτη λευκοπλακια θα γινοταν αυτο???giwta και η δικια μου γλωσσα κομματιαστη ειναι απο οταν γεννηθηκα δε με ενοχλει αυτο με ενοχλουν οι ασπριλες που βγαζει τελευταια..Αυτες εχουν πανω τους θηλες πιο ανασηκωμενες και φαινονται σαν τριχουλες οταν τις ξυσω(σαν τη φωτογραφια)..Ετσι ειναι η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα,η τριχωτη λευκοπλακια(αν και διαβασα σε κατι σαιτ οτι βγαινει μονο στα πλαγια της γλωσσας),μηκυτιαση η κατι αλλο???Εχω φρικαρει..Επισης νιωθω ολο το στομα μου πιο ξηρο..Να μου πεις βεβαια οτι οταν νομιζα οτι εχω ογκο στο κεφαλι μουδιαζα..Γινεται να δημιουργω μονος μου τα συμπτωματα???Μπορει το αγχος να προκαλεσι στοματικα προβληματα???

----------


## giwta2

Μόνο στοματικά προβήματα βρε Πανίτο;Απο το μόνο που κινδυνεύεις είναι το άγχος.Με τέτοιο έλεγχο που εχεις κάνει στην υγεία σου είναι λίγο απίθανο να παθεις κάτι.Πήγαινε σ΄έναν ειδικό να ηρεμήσεις.Τόσο πολύ σου αρέσει να βασανίζεσαι;

----------


## PETRAN

Φίλε πανίτο δεν έχεις aids μην κολλάει το κεφάλι σου τόσο πολύ για όνομα! Σου είπα και πριν το aids δεν εκδηλώνεται άμεσα η μετά από 1-2 χρόνια. Θέλει 8 χρόνια για να αρχίσεις να έχεις συμπτώματα. Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι το κόλλησες πριν 8 χρόνια? Και ότι τα λευκά σου τώρα είναι πεσμένα πολύ? Αυτά που σκέφτεσαι είναι χαζά δεν είναι ειδικός και σκέφτεσαι πανικοβλημένος με βάση τον φόβο και όχι την λογική.Δεν είσαι ο dr. house. Αλλά και aids να έχεις πάλι δεν θα έπρεπε να αντιδράς έτσι. Δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που όντως κολλάνε πρέπει να αυτοκτονήσουνε άμεσα όταν το μαθαίνουνε? Άμα αγχώνεσαι έτσι πως θα αντιμετωπίσεις τις δυσκολίες? Βρες και ασχολήσου με κάτι άλλο και άμα είναι να παιθάνεις ας παιθάνεις! Τι να κάνουμε? Έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι θα παιθάνουμε κάποτε. Τουλάχιστον απόλαυσε το! Οι ταχυκαρδίες και όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος που εσύ ο ίδιος δημιουργείς στον εαυτό σου με αυτές τις σκέψεις. Αν τόσο πολύ φοβάσαι για aids κάνε εξέταση αίματος για να ξεμπερδεύεις με αυτό. Είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικής φύσεως το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## giwta2

Πετράν ο φόβος του νομόζω ότι έίναι μεγαλύτερος στο να κάνει την εξέταση παρά η αρρώστεια.Κατά βάθος ξέρει οτι δεν εχει εϊτζ αλλά φοβάται να κάνει την εξέταση για να δεί και τυπικά οτι είναι καλά.Πανίτο υποφέρεις που υποφέρεις δώσε λίγο αιμα να ηρεμήσεις.Τα αποτελέσμα τα δεν αργούν αν και όλοι σου λένε πως πρέπει να επισκεφτείς ειδικό να πάρεις βοήθεια.Απο προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι συνέχεια θα βρίσκεις κάτι να σε απασχολεί.Υπήρξα κι εγώ αρρωστοφοβική και το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να χαλάω την όποια ποιότητα ζωής μου.

----------


## hope90909

Oxi den ginetai na allaxei xrwmma logo trofis.
Auto pou allazei xrwma einai oi trixes pou exei panw i glwssa mas kai allazoun xrwma logo trofis!
Fae mia karamela galaktos na ginei kafe, ena portokali na ginei portokali kai gala na sou ginei aspri...
Den pernaei i trixwti leukoplakia me xamomilaki! Terma! Den bgainei i trixwti leukoplakia sto panw meros tis gwlssas mono plagia. TERMA. Mono i trixwti glwssa einai symptoma tou aids. TERMA
I gewgrafiki glwssa einai mia xara fisiologiki katastasi..
Opws kai i trixwti glwssa mia xara fisiologiki katastasi einai... 
KAI NAI APODEDEIGMENA TO ANXOS TO TSIGARO KAI TO POTO MPOREI NA SOU KANOUN TRIXWTI GLWSSA.
Auto pou exeis esy diladi mazi me gewgrafiki glwssa, etsi deixnei i photo pou les..


Kala re Panito exeis toso anxos na pethaneis ygieis kai kapnizeis akoma??

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα ολα τα σαιτ στο ιντερνετ λενε οτι η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα εχει κοκκινιλες οχι ασπριλες με τριχουλες πανω...Θα παω στο στοματολογο αυριο γιατι ξαναβγηκαν οι ασπριλες..Χαλια ειναι..Εσενα εχει παντου τριχες η σε μερικα σημεια???Και δεν κανω το τεστ γιατι φοβαμαι τι θα γινει αν ωγει θετικο..Θα κανω μια γενικη αιματος αυριο για αρχη..Υπαρχει καμια ενδειξη αν καποιος εχει ειντζ στη γενικη αιματος(χαμηλα λευκα κτλ)???

----------


## giwta2

Μα ειλικρινά αυτό είναι μαρτύριο.Το καταλάβαμε ότι φοβάσαι να κάνεις εξέταση για εϊτζ μήπως και βγεί θετικό.Εχεις σκεφτεί ότι ζείς σαν να είσαι φορέας;με τόσες εξετάσεις που έχεις κανει, αν κάτι συνέβαινε κάτι θα εμφανιζόταν μια ένδειξη οτι κάτι συμβαίνει και χρειάζεσαι περαιτέρω εξετάσεις.Το να έχεις έϊτζ είναι μια πολύ μκρή πιθανότητα και μόνον στο μυαλό σου βρίσκεται.κάνε άνθρωπέ μου την εξέταση και πάρε ενα ηρεμιστικό 1-2 μέρες μέχρι να βγεί η απάντηση.Αν και μην νομίζεις μετά κάτι άλλο θα βρείς αν δεν πας να κάνεις θεραπεία σε ειδικό για το υπερβολικό άγχος και την νοσοφοβία.

----------


## Panito

Ναι αλλα αν βγει θετικο πανε ολα..Θα με χωρισει η κοπελα μου,θα με κανουν περα οι φιλοι μου..Θα ειμαι μονος μου..Τελειως μονος μου..Κι η κοπελα μου τι φταιει να την εχω κολλησει???Και τις αλλες φορες φοβομουν αλλα τωρα εχω σοβαρη ενδειξη οτι κατι εχω..Δεν ασπριζει ετσι η γλωσσα και βγαζει εδω κι εκει τριχες..Εχω πεισει τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι τριχωτη λευκοπλακια..

----------


## RainAndWind

Θα σε χωρίσει η κοπέλα σου,θα σε παρατήσουν οι γονείς σου στο δρόμο,η κοινωνία θα σε αποδιώξει και θα κυκλοφορείς ρακένδυτος στους πέντε δρόμους και στις έξι λεωφόρους...Βρε Panito,δε βλέπεις τι σενάρια φτιάχνει ο φόβος σου;

----------


## giwta2

Ενώ τώρα είσαι μια χαρά.Για σκέψου τόσο καιρό να έίχες κάνει την έρημη την εξέταση και να είχες ηρεμήσει απο το φόβο του έϊτζ γιατί μετά κάτι άλλο θα βρείς αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## Panito

παιδια πηρα σημερα τον παθολογο μου να μου πει εναν καλο στοματολογο και μονο που δε με εβρισε..Τι να κανω να παω η να τον εμπιστευτω???Βεβαια χθες και σημερα εκανα μπουκωματα με χαμομηλι και αρχισε να καλυτερυει νομιζω η γλωσσα μου..Νομιζω οτι αρχισαν να φευγουν καπως οι ασπριλες..Λογικα αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια η κατι αλλο σοβαρο δε θα καλυτερευε με χαμομηλι ε???

----------


## Panito

Α και κατι αλλο σημερα πηγα κ εκανα γενικη αιματος..Αν εχω ειντζ θα υπαρχει καποια ενδειξη πχ χαμηλα λευκα???

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> παιδια πηρα σημερα τον παθολογο μου να μου πει εναν καλο στοματολογο και μονο που δε με εβρισε..Τι να κανω να παω η να τον εμπιστευτω???Βεβαια χθες και σημερα εκανα μπουκωματα με χαμομηλι και αρχισε να καλυτερυει νομιζω η γλωσσα μου..Νομιζω οτι αρχισαν να φευγουν καπως οι ασπριλες..Λογικα αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια η κατι αλλο σοβαρο δε θα καλυτερευε με χαμομηλι ε???


Φυσικά να τον εμπιστευτείς Panito.Kαθώς και να πάψεις να ψάχνεσαι σε συμπτώματα,δεν είναι αυτό που θα σου δώσει τη λύση.Πήγαινε καλέ σε έναν ψυχολόγοοοο λέμεεεεε.

----------


## hope90909

TELEUTAIO COMMENT!

Ναι αλλα ολα τα σαιτ στο ιντερνετ λενε οτι η γεωγραφικη γλωσσα εχει κοκκινιλες οχι ασπριλες με τριχουλες πανω.
EXEIS GEWGRAFIKI GLWSSA ME AUXIMENES TIS TRIXES (8ILES). DEN EINAI PA8OLIGIKI KATASTASI AUTI! 
Δεν ασπριζει ετσι η γλωσσα και βγαζει εδω κι εκει τριχες..
I GLWSSA ASPRIZEI APO TIS TROFES. STO XANAEIPA FAE MIA KARAMELA GALAKTOS NA MAURISEI.
Εχω πεισει τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι τριχωτη λευκοπλακια.. 
KAI EGW TO IDIO EIXA KANEI ALLA DEN EXEIS OUTE KAN. GEWGRAFIKI GLWSSA EXEIS FILE KAI TRIXWTI TAUTOXRONA. DEN EINAI KAKO.
Λογικα αν ηταν τριχωτη λευκοπλακια η κατι αλλο σοβαρο δε θα καλυτερευε με χαμομηλι ε??? 
FISIKA KAI OXI!

LOIPON FILE AKOU
tin idia glwssa pou exw twra (mallon twra pou tin plenw ktl einai kalytera) eixa tosa xronia kai den to eixa parei xampari.
paw ston odontiatro mou leei file mou i glwssa sou den einai kala.
8a tin bourtsizeis kai prepei na figoun oi aspriles..
Lew entaxei pernw ta synerga katharisti glwssas ktl kai arxizw..
I glwssa ka8arizei alla xanaginetai aspri..
lew panagia mou den eimai kala exw karkino!
Paw sto tzaneio ston orl mpenw mesa lew i glwssa mou.
Mou tin koitane mou leei den exeis tpt, mikitiasi einai pare daktarin.
Lew den exw karkino? Arxizoun na gelane...
Pernw daktarin 2-3 meres tpt.
Lew panagia mou pali.
Kai dwse xamomilia xystres skorda kai egw den xerw ti allo.. Perisotero kako tis ekana para kalo mallon, tin erethisa...
Den ginetai tpt. 
Arxizw na to psaxnw sto internet kai exw frikarei... Me tis eikones me ton karkino me to aids anameikta ola trixwti glwssa, trixwti leukoplakia...
Xanapaw se allo orl pali sto tzaneio, mou leei den exeis tpt.
Ase tin glwssa sou iremi, autokatharizetai...
Tpt.
Xanapaw pali tzaneio stin idia orl mou leei koita tin dikia mou (itan xeiroteri)
Paw ston odontiatro xtes..
Mou leei kalytera eisai alla tha pas na se dei stomatologos.
Paw simera ston stomatologo, sto panepistimio ekei pou kanoun metaptixiako.
itan mesa polys kosmos kai i giatros pou tous ekane mathima.
Mou leei ti exeis? Lew trixwti glwssa.
Me koitaei.. 
Mou leei tpt den exeis!
Lew den mporei ! Exw trixwti glwssa. 
Mou leei oi misoi apo edw mesa exoun tin idia glwssa me esena..
Lew exw trixwti leukoplakia...
Aaaaa mou leei esy piges kateutheian sta baria...
Den exeis tpt...
Lew xerenetai to stoma mou..
Mou leei to anxos...
Lew den exw salio..
Mou leei mia xara salio exeis to blepw..

TERMA!
AN 8ES TIN SYMBOULI MOU MIN XANASXOLITHEIS! ASE IN GLWSSA SOU ISIXI KAI ZISE TIN ZWI SOU!
EGW DEN XANASXOLOUME PANTOS... TOSOI GIATROI KATI THA MOU BRISKANE...

Kai stin teliki ama zeis athina traba sto panepistimio na se doun 15e tsampa kai einai gamatoi..
Apenanti apo to paidwn einai..
Mpam mpam oute 8a perimeneis oute tpt..

----------


## hope90909

8a tin ka8arizeis tin glwssa sou me tin odontobourtsa i me ena katharisti glwssas.
Xwris odontokrema.
Kai xwris yperboles..
1 fora to prwi kai 1 fora to brady xalara omws min tin xekaneis...
Kai ola 8a pane kala... ti kala diladi mia xara einai alla leme twra..
An deis enos filou mou ti glwssa gewgrafiki exei EINAI OLI SPASMENI me kati aulakia na!
Kai den einai problima auto..

----------


## hope90909

Kai episis epeidi xerw pws niotheis file mou oti kai na sou pei o piosdipote edwmesa den 8a sou diwxei tis fobies sou.

ANDRAS EISAI PIA, I LISI EINAI MIA!
Sikwneis to anastima sou, perneis oti kouragia sou exoun apomeinei, kai pas aurio prwi prwi ekei pou sou eipa..
Eite apenanti apo to paidwn sto 1o orofo i sto errikos sygrou.

KAI RIXNEIS MIAS KAI EXW GRO8IA STO MAXAIRI.
Kai eimai SIGOUROS oti den tha exeis tpt. Pigene na se iremisoun..

Kai to brady pare tin kopela sou kai tous dikous sou anthrwpous mia zesti agalia, 
min tous xanapeis tpt gia tin glwssa sou (egw eixa paei stin mana mou kai tis ebgaza tin glwssa exw na tin exetasw!!!!) 
kai min to xanaskefteis pote sou!

Zise to simera sou san na min yparxei aurio.. 
Auto meta apo toso anxos pou exeis perasei 8a xereis pws na to kaneis pia..
Alla gia na to kaneis auto prepei na pas na se iremisoun file mou.. Oso pio grigora toso pio kala.. 
I psaxe sto internet TWRA bres ena stomatologo dwse osa sou pei kai pigene to apogeuma na se iremisei autos..

MIN TO KA8ISTEREIS KAI MIN TO PIGENEIS GYRW GYRW..

----------


## claire

το θέμα είναι πως ακόμα κι αν κάνει την εξέταση για το aids, θα ηρεμήσει για λίγο καιρό, και στη συνέχεια θα βρει κάποια άλλη ασθένεια να φοβάται.
πανίτο, πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο να κουβεντιάσεις όλα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, να δεις για ποιον λόγο ασχολείσαι τόσο πολύ με το σώμα σου!

----------


## hope90909

Einai poly akriboi oi psychologoi distixws stin Ellada...
Kai akoma xeirotera einai sas tou odontiatrous... Tous xreiazomaste oloi mas!

----------


## giwta2

Πανίτο όταν σου φύγει η κοπέλα θα σου περάσουν όλα.Απορώ με την υπομονή της.Ολοι σου λένε να πας σε ειδικό αλλά δεν απαντάς, συνεχίζεις το τροπάριο.Εσύ απο μόνος σου δεν προβληματόζεσαι;δεν κουράστηκες να υποφέρεις ζώντας με αρρώστειες που μόνο στο μυαλό σου κατασκευάζονται;Και εγώ υπήρξα αρρωστοφοβική αλλά πήγα και στον ειδικό όταν είδα ότι το άγχος μου τα δημιουργεί.

----------


## Panito

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!Παω να παρω τα αποτελεσματα της γενικης αιματος τωρα..Υπαρχει καποια ενδειξη σε αυτες αν καποιος εχει aids???Το ξερω οτι αυτα που σκεφτομαι ειναι παραλογα αλλα εχω υποσχεθει τον εαυτο μου οτι αν κ αυτη τη φορα δεν εχω τιποτα θα σταματησω αυτην την κατασταση!!Θα παω σε ψυχολογο!!!

----------


## claire

έχεις λόγο να πιστεύεις ότι κόλησες έιτζ? είχες κάποια σεξουαλική επαφή χωρίς να πάρεις προφυλάξεις?

----------


## Panito

Παιδια οι εξετασεις ηταν μια χαρα..Ολα καλα και τα λευκα ελαχιστα πιο πανω απο το οριο(10000)..Ο παθολογος μου ειπε οτι καποιος με hiv συνηθως εχει καπως χαμηλα λευκα κι οτι υπαρχουν ενδειξεις στη γενικη αιματος!!!Ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει αυτο???Η γλωσσα μου ειναι καπως καλυτερα παντως αλλα νιωθω κατι σαν κομπο στο λαιμο μου οταν καταπινω..Σαν να κολλαει το σαλιο μου!!!Ειναι αυτο συμπτωμα αγχους???

----------


## NikosD.

Πανίτο, βασανίζεσαι τόσο πολύ από όλες αυτές τις ιδέες που μοιάζει να έχεις παγιδευτεί και να αγνοείς τις απεγνωσμένες κραυγές τόσων μελών που σου εξηγούν πως απευθύνεσαι σε λάθος ειδικούς. Χρειάζεται να κλείσεις ραντεβού με κάποιον ψυχολόγο της περιοχής σου για να επεξεργαστείς αυτές τις ιδέες αλλά και ολη την ένταση που έχεις μέσα σου.

Ελπίζω πράγματι την υποσχεση που έδωσες στον εαυτό σου να την τηρήσεις, αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, πολύ φοβάμαι πως αν κάπως ηρεμήσεις προς τον παρόν από τις αρρωστοφοβικές ιδέες σου, θα παρατήσεις/αμελήσεις την υπόσχεση σου.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλή δύναμη, εύχομαι να βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου και να απαλλαγείς από αυτή τη φοβική ματιά στη ζωή. Είσαι νέος άνθρωπος και μπορείς να την ρουφήξεις τη ζωή, όχι να την φοβάσαι.

----------


## Panito

Ευχαριστω πολυ αν και δεν το βλεπω να ηρεμω!!!Αυτο που ρωτησα δεν μπορει να το απαντησει κανεις???Ειναι μειωμενα τα λευκα η τα λεμφοκυτταρα σε καποιον που εχει hiv???

----------


## nature

Panito, προχτές διάβαζα το θέμα σου και θέλω να σου πω την επίδραση που είχε στο υποσυνείδητό μου. Είναι αστείο αλλά και ανησυχητικό μαζί. 
Είδα προχτές το βράδυ στον ύπνο μου, ότι είχε κολλήσει στο στόμα μου μια τρίχα και με ενοχλούσε. Πάω, -στο όνειρό μου πάντα- στον καθρέφτη, και, τι να δώ? Η γλώσσα μου, είχε τούφες από μακριές καφέ τρίχες, τόσο μακριές και τόσο πολλές, που ήταν πιασμένες με λαστιχάκι, σαν αλογοουρές!!!!! lol!! μπρρρρρ! γκρρρρ!!!!

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτά τα σενάρια που βρίσκεις, σκέφτεσαι και περιγράφεις είναι πολύ ακραία και τρομακτικά και τροφοδοτούν σκέψεις εξίσου έντονες και τρομακτικές, ακόμα και σε κάποιον που θα τα διαβάσει. Εγώ, όταν ξύπνησα, πολύ τρομαγμένη, μετά από λίγο γελούσα με τη γλώσσα με τις αλογοουρές, φαντάζομαι όμως εσένα που ζεις διαρκώς με αυτή την αγωνία συνέχεια θα είναι φρίκη. 

Ηρθα για λίγο στη θέση σου στον ύπνο μου, και, φίλε, ειλικρινά δεν αντέχεται. Φρίκη.
Εχουν περάσει 30 ώρες από το όνειρο και έχω ακόμα την ένταση και την αγωνία του……
Γρήγορα σε ένα ψυχολόγο ή ψυχαναλυτή, λέμε. Μη περιμένεις στιγμή.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Ευχαριστω πολυ αν και δεν το βλεπω να ηρεμω!!!Αυτο που ρωτησα δεν μπορει να το απαντησει κανεις???Ειναι μειωμενα τα λευκα η τα λεμφοκυτταρα σε καποιον που εχει hiv???



ρε άνθρωπα, αφού σου είπε η μικροβιολόγος! ρωτάς τώρα εδώ ένα μάτσο άσχετους που δεν είμαστε καν γιατροί (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και κάποιος γιατρός).

στο λένε τόσοι γιατροί ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα. αν σου πω εγώ δηλαδή τώρα ότι ναι έχεις έιτζ θα πιστέψεις εμένα?

----------


## Panito

Εχεις δικιο αλλα κολλαει το γα.......νο το μυαλο μου!!!Και δεν ξεκολλαει με τιποτα..Τωρα εχω εδω και κατι μερες εναν κομπο στο λαιμο...Κι εμενα μου πηγε το μυαλο μου κατευθειαν οτι η μολυνση με τους μυκητες(που ο γιατρος μ ειπε οτι δεν εχω) εχει προχωρησει και στον οισοφαγο...ΜΑΥΡΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!Πηγα για καφε πριν με τους φιλους μου και ηταν ολοι τοσο ανεμελοι και χαρουμενοι..Ξεγνιαστοι και τους ζηλεψα..Θελω κι εγω να γινω παλι ετσι!!!Θελω να ξαναρχισω να ζω γιατι αυτο που ζω τωρα δεν ειναι ζωη ειναι μαρτυριο..Σιχαθηκα!!!

----------


## giwta2

Aν πας στον ειδικό θα γίνεις περδίκι όπως παλιά,διαφορετικά μην ζηλεύεις φίλους και γνωστούς.Ο κόμπος είναι το άγχος που έχει σωματοποιηθεί.Αντε χριστιανέ μου απορώ πως αντέχεις δεν κουράστηκες;

----------


## Lou!

παλιά πως ήσουν? γιατί δεν πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Ευχαριστω πολυ αν και δεν το βλεπω να ηρεμω!!!Αυτο που ρωτησα δεν μπορει να το απαντησει κανεις???Ειναι μειωμενα τα λευκα η τα λεμφοκυτταρα σε καποιον που εχει hiv???
> 
> 
> ...



claire,
οταν καποιος εχει εμμονη, οτι και να του πεις εσυ (η και ο μικροβιολογος) δεν λυνει το προβλημα.
Ο πανιτος εχει δυο επιλογες:
Να φαει την ζωη του με την εμμονη του η να το λυσει με την βοηθεια ειδικου.
Οτι και να επιλεξει ομως, ειναι δικος του ο δρομος και ειναι σεβαστος.

----------


## hope90909

Ap ta tsigara einai o kompos sto laimo. Xexha tous mikites. 
Den fteei o Panitos i koinonia fteei pou xenithikame pou mas gemizei fobies kai meta sou petaei ena traba se psihologo na gineis i kala..

----------


## impossible

Panito καλησπερα.
Θελω να σου πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα για το πως νιωθεις μιας και εχω ζησει αρκετο καιρο με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους.
Αυτο που θα σου προτεινω εγω, αν και σου το εχουν πει τοσα παιδια εδω, ειναι να αποφασισεις να πας σε ενα ψυχιατρο η ψυχολογο και με την καθοδηγηση του και με την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα ξεπερασεις αυτο το προβλημα και οταν θα γινεις καλα θα θυμασαι ολες αυτες τις αρρωστημενες σκεψεις και θα γελας με τον εαυτο σου που ασχολιοταν με τετοιες μα...ιες.
Πιστεψε με, ημουν καποτε στην ιδια κατασταση με σενα και μην απελπιζεσαι!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


από τη στιγμη που μπαίνει στο φόρουμ, και ρωτάει πρέπει να του απαντήσουμε. φυσικά όχι να απαντήσουμε στο αν τα λευκά θα είναι έτσι ή γιουβέτσι, αλλά στο ότι αυτό που βιώνει δεν είναι νορμάλ, αλλά υπάρχει λύση και να του βάλουμε τις φωνές μπας και ξυπνήσει. έχω περάσει κι εγώ από φάση τρελής αρρωστοφοβίας- βέβαια, εμένα μόλις με διαβεβαίωνε ένας γιατρός ηρεμούσα για ένα διάστημα- και ευτυχώς που βρέθηκαν άνθρωποι στο δρόμο μου να μου βάλουν τις φωνές!
εσύ μπορείς να μην ασχοληθείς καθόλου με το θέμα του πανίτο, εμένα όμως επειδή μου θυμίζει οικείες καταστάσεις δεν γίνεται να με αφήσει αδιάφορη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> από τη στιγμη που μπαίνει στο φόρουμ, και ρωτάει πρέπει να του απαντήσουμε. 
> 
> 
> δεν αντιλεγω,
> ισως η αδιαφορια να ηταν χειροτερη.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Lou!

πάντως την ορθολογική προσέγγιση δεν την βλέπω να πολυλειτουργει. δεν ξέρω αν οι ψυχολόγοι διαθέτουν άλλες τεχνικές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. πιθανόν.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> Πάδος την ορθολογική προσέγγισή δεν την βλέπω να πολιλειτουργει. Δεν ξερό αν οι ψυχολόγοι διαθέτουν άλλες τεχνικές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Πιθανόν.



εγω αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο λογο τον εχει ο ιδιος ο πανιτο.

Εκτος αν δηλωσει οτι αμα ακουσει χοντρα μπινελικια μπορει να τον βοηθησει.
Εγω δεν εχω αντίρρηση οταν συναινει ο αλλος,
μεχρι και μαστιγωμα να τρωει αν πιστευει οτι αυτο ειναι για το καλο του.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> Πάδος την ορθολογική προσέγγισή δεν την βλέπω να πολιλειτουργει. Δεν ξερό αν οι ψυχολόγοι διαθέτουν άλλες τεχνικές για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Πιθανόν.
> 
> 
> ...


δεν μπορω (ειλικρινα) να διαφωνησω σε κατι μαζι σου. αν ποτε γραψεις καποιο βιβλιο ψυχολογιας μαλλον θα μπω στον κοπο να σε διαβασω.  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_Gosu

Παιδεία εχω κατι ασπρα στιγματα πανω στην γλωσσα μου εδς και μιαμιση βδομαδα......ειναι μικρα αλλα τσοθζοθν αρκετα και εχει και κατι σπυρακια......ειναι ασπρα μικρα ποθ ισωσ σχηματιζοθν και μια γραμμη μηπωσ ξερει κανεισ τι ειναι????

----------


## Panito

Παιδια σημερα πηγα στον οδοντιατρο για ενα δοντι και επι τη ευκαιρια ειδε και τη γλωσσα μου..Την εξυνε με ενα γλωσσοπιεστρο,την κοιταγε απο εδω κι απο κει και τελικα κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι καθαρα γεωγραφικη γλωσσα..Της λεω μηπως ειναι τριχωτη λευκοπλακια και μονο που δε με εβρισε..Μου ειπε οτι αν ειχα aids θα το ειχα καταλαβει απο αλλα πιο σοβαρα συμπτωματα κι οχι μονο απο τη γλωσσα..Ετσι θα ασπριζει και θα περναει καθε τοσο..Μου ειπε να βαζω χαμομηλι αν θελω και να ΜΗΝ ΞΝΑΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!!Που με καταλαβε κι αυτη..Παει κι αυτο..Ελπιζω να μη βρω καποιο αλλο συμπτωμα να ασχολουμαι..

----------


## Panito

Ρε παιδια νιωθω το στομα μου πολυ στεγνο σαν να μην εχω σαλιο...Νιωθω οτι το σαλιο μου ειναι πηχτο και κολλαει!!!Ειδικα πανω στον ουρανισκο νιωθω σαν να εχει γλιτσα..Τι ειναι παλι αυτο???Γινεται απο το αγχος???Η απο μυκητιαση που δεν ειδε η οδοντιατρος???

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Ρε παιδια νιωθω το στομα μου πολυ στεγνο σαν να μην εχω σαλιο...Νιωθω οτι το σαλιο μου ειναι πηχτο και κολλαει!!!Ειδικα πανω στον ουρανισκο νιωθω σαν να εχει γλιτσα..Τι ειναι παλι αυτο???Γινεται απο το αγχος???Η απο μυκητιαση που δεν ειδε η οδοντιατρος???


ε ναι! η οδοντίατρος δεν το είδε (μόνος σου στο από πάνω ποστ λες ότι σου κοιίταξε τη γλώσσα διεξοδικά) αλλά εμείς μέσω ίντερνετ και χωρίς οπτική επαφή θα κάνουμε τη διάγνωση! :P

τσάμπα βασανίζεσαι να ξέρεις.

----------


## claire

α και επίσης να πίνεις νερό για να μην στεγνώνει το στόμα σου και να μην αφυδατώνεσαι.

----------


## Panito

Νερο πινω αλλα και παλι στεγνωνεει το στομα μου κι ο ουρανισκος μου..Γινεται να εχω τοση ξηροστομια αο το αγχος???Α και κατι αλλο επρεπε να πω στον οδοντιατρο οτι η γλωσσα μου με τσουζει η θα το εβλεπε αν ειχα μυκητες με την κλινικη εξεταση???

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Νερο πινω αλλα και παλι στεγνωνεει το στομα μου κι ο ουρανισκος μου..Γινεται να εχω τοση ξηροστομια αο το αγχος???Α και κατι αλλο επρεπε να πω στον οδοντιατρο οτι η γλωσσα μου με τσουζει η θα το εβλεπε αν ειχα μυκητες με την κλινικη εξεταση???


Ρε συ πανίτο έλεος!!!!

Έχεις 111 μνμ όσοι και οι γιατροί που έχεις επισκεφτεί τόσο καιρό και οι αρώστειες που έχεις περάσει.
Γιατί δεν πας στον κατάλληλο γιατρό, να γλιτώσεις μια και καλή?
Οι δικοί σου τι λένε για όλα αυτά?

----------


## γιώτα2

Εγώ απορώ Πανίτο πως αντέχεις τόσο άγχος και δεν έχεις επισκεφτεί έναν ειδικό.Αυτό που βιώνεις είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο και αναλογίζομαι τι είναι αυτό που σε εμποδίζει να πας στον ειδικό.προσπαθείς να πιστέψεις ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος;Μα αφού το βλέπεις ότι έχεις αρρωστοφοβία.Πήγαινε να ηρεμήσεις άνθρωπέ μου.Φυσικά και το σάλιο θα χαθεί και το στόμα θα στεγνώσει απο τον φόβο σου.Σου το λέω απο προσωπική εμπειρία καθώς είμαι αρρωστοφοβική και εχω ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα.

----------


## bana

Panito κι εγω περασα απο αυτο το σταδιο με την γλωσσα αλλα τελικα ειδα πως οταν ειμαι σε πολυ καλυτερη ψυχολογια η γλωσσα μου επανερχεται στα φυσιολογικα της.ειχα φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο που οταν μιλαγα με φιλους προσπαθουσα να δω την γλωσσα τους.με ειδαν και γιατροι γιατι εχω πολυ εντονα ψυχοσωματικα και ολοι μου ειπαν πως η γλωσσα επηρεαζεται και απο το ανχος αλλα και απο αφυδατωση..δεν θα σου πω ξεκολα και μην ασχολεισαι γιατι κι εμενα ολοι μου το ελεγαν αλλα εγω συνεχεια ασχολιομουν με αυτο..μονη μου το ξεπερασα αφου βρηκα αλλα να ασχολουμε.Γιωτα2 θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω να μας πεις τι ψυχοσωματικα εχεις περασει η περνας?πριν καιρο με ειχες βοηθησει παρα πολυ με τις λεγομενες εκτακτες συστολες,αλλα τωρα εχω καποια μουδιασματα στο σωμα που με τρομαζουν.εχω ανοιξει και θεμα με αυτο αλλα δεν μου εχει απαντησει καποιος που μπορει να ενιωθε τα ιδια.

----------


## Panito

Κι εγω μερικες φορες προσπαθω να δω τις γλωσσες των φιλων μου..ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!Εσενα τι ειχε η γλωσσα σου bana?Στεγνωνε κ ετσουζε και σενα το στομα σου???Απο μουδιασματα εγω ειχα περασει πολλα..Συγκεκριμενα μουδιαζε το προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι,το αριστερο μου χερι και καμια φορα μεχρι και το ποδι μου!!!Οταν τα ξεχασα εφυγαν απο μονα τους..Δυστυχως ομως ηρθε κατι αλλο να εχω να τυρρανιεμαι!!! :Frown:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Κι εγω μερικες φορες προσπαθω να δω τις γλωσσες των φιλων μου..ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!Εσενα τι ειχε η γλωσσα σου bana?Στεγνωνε κ ετσουζε και σενα το στομα σου???Απο μουδιασματα εγω ειχα περασει πολλα..Συγκεκριμενα μουδιαζε το προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι,το αριστερο μου χερι και καμια φορα μεχρι και το ποδι μου!!!Οταν τα ξεχασα εφυγαν απο μονα τους..Δυστυχως ομως ηρθε κατι αλλο να εχω να τυρρανιεμαι!!!


Ρε συ πανιτο, αν δεν λυπασαι εμας, λυπησου τουλαχιστον τον εαυτο σου και πηγαινε παιδακι μου σε εναν γιατρο..........όχι γλωσσολογο, ψυχολογο.

----------


## bana

Δεν ειχα τσουξιμο απλα την ενιωθα και ακομα καποιες φορες την νιωθω τραχια και ειναι ασπρη.σαν να εχει στεγνωσει τελειως μαλιστα για 1 διαστημα ενιωθα πως δεν εχω σαλια και δεν μπορουσα να καταπιω.Αρνιοταν η γλωσσα μου να κανει κινηση μεχρι που πηγα και πηρα ενα σπρει που προκαλει σαλια κι ετσι συνηλθα βεβαια ακομα και τωρα αν το σκεφτω θα το παθω.απλα αφου εχεις παει σε τοσους γιατρους σταματα να ασχολεισαι δεν αξιζει να τυρρανιεσαι τοσο και στο λεω εγω που ειμαι η χειροτερη σε υποχονδριασμους.

----------


## Panito

Πηγα σημερα σε στοματολογο οδοντιατρο για καθαρισμο και κατι σφραγισματακια και ειδε και τηγλωσσα μου..Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω ουτε μυκητες ουτε τριχωτη λευκοπλακια..Πισω που ειναι ασπρη μου ειπε οτι ειναι επιχρισμα φυσιολογικο απο τις τροφες κ.α..Εχω καθαρα γεωγραφικη γλωσσα και γι αυτο βγαινουν καθε τοσο καποιες ασπριλες..Επισης μου ειπε για τη δερματολογο που μου εδωσε ντακταριν οτι οι δερματολογοι δεν ειναι εξειδικευμενοι για το στομα και πολλες φορες κανουν τετοια λαθακια!!!Ααα και για την ξηροστομια φταιει το αγχος μ ειπε..Τελικα ειχατε δικιο ολοι κι εγω αδικο..Ε του π....τη τοσοι γιατροι ειδαν τη γλωσσα μου δεν θα εκαναν ολοι λαθος..Αποφασισα να μην την ξανακοιταξω και να το ξεχασω..Ελπιζω να μη βρω κατι αλλο παλι!!!Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα...

----------


## claire

σε μια βδομαδούλα εδώ θα είμαστε πάλι, να ρωτάς μήπως δεν είδε κάτι ο γιατρός.

----------


## γιώτα2

Panito σαν σκέψη και μόνο σου έχει περάσει απο το μυαλό να πας σε έναν ειδικό να μπορέσεις να διαχειριστείς την αρρωστοφοβία σου;

----------


## vanessoula21

Panito diavasa arketa apo osa exeis steilei edw sto site..alla auto pragmatika to topic mou ekane tromeri entupwsi..itan san na ta exw grapsei egw ola auta....
mia me tis fovies gia karkino..mia me tin glwssa...mia alla polla....
alla to teleutaio me tin glwssa einai kati pou akomi me trigirizei k me kanei na stenaxoriemai oti den eimai kala me tin ugeia mou. H skepsh to na paw se psuxologo den einai diolou kakh apla den 8elw na katafugw se kati tetoio. Pistevw oti k egw pasxw apo nosofovia kai eimai upoxondria alla 8elw na to palepsw moni mou kai prospa8w oso mporw alla einai polu duskolo.
Thelw na elpizw pws me to 8ema sou eisai ok twra kai exeis kanei veltiwsi oson afora tin psuxologia sou giati auta ta psuxoswmatika einai pou mas skotwnoun,kai einai krima re paidia giati eimaste neoi an8rwpoi 20-,20+...einai amartia diladi......!!!!!

----------


## kris

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------

